# The King of Terrors ~ Assassin Chronicles (RCG 2)



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Misadventures, catastrophes and disasters best describe the sudden downturn in the life of the immortal Knight of Death. Just when he thinks he has it all figured out after 837 years working as alchemist and assassin for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, poor Knights of Solomon's Temple, he suddenly learns that fate has a different path in mind for him.

Hello from Cyber Space! I'm Brendan Carroll, author of the Red Cross of Gold series of action/adventure novels detailing the exploits of the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay, a simple Scot trying to live out his long existence in the relative seclusion of the Scottish lowlands, making gold for the clandestine Order of Templars who survived the Middle Ages, the Inquisition and every global disaster for the last millennium in secrecy. These are the real men behind all the conspiracy theories. They know all about the Philosopher's Stone, the Holy Grail, the Nephelim, the Crystal Skulls, Easter Island, the Great Pyramid and they know what really happened to the dinosaurs, just to name a few things of interest. This 28 book, super-series ties most all of the world's mysteries together in one continuing adventure as the Knight of Death is drawn into an unstoppable flight into Armageddon.

Give the gift that keeps on going from the here and now to the there and then. Assassin Chronicles:. The Red Cross of Gold.

Currently, books I through XX are published in Kindle format with Book I- Book XVIII all available in DTB (paperback) from Amazon.

Sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Misadventures, catastrophes and disasters best describe the sudden downturn in the life of the immortal Knight of Death. Just when he thinks he has it all figured out after 837 years working as alchemist and assassin for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, poor Knights of Solomon's Temple, he suddenly learns that fate has a different path in mind for him.
> 
> Hi! I'm Brendan Carroll, author of the Red Cross of Gold series of action/adventure novels detailing the exploits of the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay, a simple Scot trying to live out his long existence in the relative seclusion of the Scottish lowlands, making gold for the clandestine Order of Templars who survived the Middle Ages, the Inquisition and every global disaster for the last millennium in secrecy. These are the real men behind all the conspiracy theories. They know all about the Philosopher's Stone, the Holy Grail, the Nephelim, the Crystal Skulls, Easter Island, the Great Pyramid and they know what really happened to the dinosaurs, just to name a few things of interest. This 28 book, super-series ties most all of the world's mysteries together in one continuing adventure as the Knight of Death is drawn into an unstoppable flight into Armageddon.
> 
> ...


Well, no one else has commented, and even though you got all snippy on that other thread I still think your writing style ROCKS! Still trying to figure out how....   It doesn't really matter HOW you created my clone in your book, I just gotta keep reading to find out if I do live happily ever after!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, SO, are these things NOT working or what?? I mean seriously.... I am thinking of going to everyone's and posting just so they will move. I thought the idea was for us readers to be able to come on here and ask questions.... I don't think you guys/gals even check them yourselves. ALL that thought and work someone put into thinking this NEW thing up yet NO ONE is paying attention.    



I AM JUST SAYING.....


Edit: or would that be trolling?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, SO, are these things NOT working or what?? I mean seriously.... I am thinking of going to everyone's and posting just so they will move. I thought the idea was for us readers to be able to come on here and ask questions.... I don't think you guys/gals even check them yourselves. ALL that thought and work someone put into thinking this NEW thing up yet NO ONE is paying attention.


Looky here, Miss Question Mark Head, I only did this cause I thought someone wanted us to do it and even while I was doing it, I was thinking this be a waste valiable time . And since I am, after all, a master of prophecy as per my Character: John Paul Sinclair-Ramsay.  I was waiting to see if anyone posted on it... well, you did. Thank you, but since you already own my Assassin Chronicles, it's not likely that you will buy them... again. LOL.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Looky here, Miss Question Mark Head, I only did this cause I thought someone wanted us to do it and even while I was doing it, I was thinking this be a waste valiable time . And since I am, after all, a master of prophecy as per my Character: John Paul Sinclair-Ramsay.  I was waiting to see if anyone posted on it... well, you did. Thank you, but since you already own my Assassin Chronicles, it's not likely that you will buy them... again. LOL.


So.....what the heck are you saying       You are only loyal to prospective buyers.....to give your time to them is much more lucrative (how 'bout THAT big word?) ok not so big.... but it _sounds_ good right?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So.....what the heck are you saying       You are only loyal to prospective buyers.....to give your time to them is much more lucrative (how 'bout THAT big word?) ok not so big.... but it _sounds_ good right?


I like that word, Miss Merry. Lucrative... reminds me of filthy lucre... whatever that is. But yes, I am afraid that I would sell my soul (recovered from the SH catts) for a few $.70 sales.  Just break out (pardon the pun) the old bell jar. In case anyone of those prospective buyers are looking, my main character happens to be an alchemist who dabbles in the Art for a living, just saying.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So.....what the heck are you saying       You are only loyal to prospective buyers.....to give your time to them is much more lucrative (how 'bout THAT big word?) ok not so big.... but it _sounds_ good right?


Hey, it would seem that I'm not so concerned with prospective buyers as I should be since I forgot all about this thread and giving it a bump now and then...  So here you go, Miss Merry, another chance to come on and tell me how much you love me! 
Here's an excerpt from the Quinta Essentia wherein the Knight of Death has become entangled with three lovely Roman beauties after being forced to take a Holiday. I called it "Death Takes a Holiday"... ring a bell?

"He is more than cute, mia cara," Camilla laughed at her friend's description of the darkly handsome Scot. "He's rich. Or at least he was three weeks ago. I wonder who canceled his credit card? I mean he never said anything about a credit limit or money or a job or anything like that. I don't think he's ever worked for a living. Look at his hands. Soft as a baby's bottom."

"And what would you know about working, Milla?" Sylvia asked as she joined them on the carpet. "Perhaps he is a mental case, no? Eccentric billionare. That sort of thing. Let's get on with this. I have places to go."

"Well, we can only hope he's not a psycho escaped with his doctor's wallet," Addie muttered and pushed back her hair. She got up and kicked off her shoes. "He didn't seem like a basket case to me. Too bad we can't afford to keep him. But you're right. Let's get this over with before he wakes up. Help me with this."

They pushed the coffee table out of the way and pushed and tugged on the chairs and ottoman, making a wide open space in front of the sofa. 
Adriana marked out a circle on the floor, nine feet in diameter, using a pre-measured length of string and a sprinkling of salt.

"All right, be quiet now," Adriana instructed as she placed the incense and candles around the circle according to the diagram Mr. McCreary had given her. Mr. McCreary knew Mark Ramsay. Another curiosity, but she didn't understand their relationship. Mark had never admitted that he knew anyone by that name even though he declared it was Scottish enough. Sadly, Allen McCreary was paying now and Mark wasn't. She kept telling herself that everything would come out all right. They had to pay the bills, didn't they? "Are we ready? Do we know what we're supposed to do?"

Her two roommates nodded and stood back, while she completed laying out the circle and then stepped inside the circle when she beckoned to them. They waited in skeptical silence as she read off the strange incantations and verses written on the back of an index card. 
They waited for several seconds in silence, when she was finished.

Gradually, they noticed that the sky outside had clouded over. A warm breeze kicked up the filmy drapes at the balcony doors and the windchimes tinkled over the dining room table. They gathered closer together in the center of the circle after a few seconds and Adriana finalized the request to the powers of the Universe to come and do their bidding. Thunder answered her words as if on cue and they all jumped before giggling in unison. The sky had grown even darker and the invigorating smell of an approaching summer rainstorm wafted through the open windows.

"Here we go," Adriana whispered when Mark moved on the couch and threw one arm over his face. "We repeat the words three times in successsion and then we wait to see what happens. Camilla, do you have the camera ready?"

"Ready," Camilla answered and held up the small, but expensive video recorder, also provided by McCreary.

"I still don't like this," Sylvia protested once more in a whisper. "It's not right."

"I heard you the first six times," Adriana snapped, bumped her arm and then looked down at the card in her hand. "You have your lines?"

Her friends nodded.

"On three," Adriana said and used her fingers to tick off the numbers. "One, two, three."

They drew a collective breath and began the final step of the ceremony.

"Chequetet. Arelich. Volmalites."

Another loud clap of thunder shook the apartment and the drapes flapped almost horizontally in the stiffening breeze that had grown quite chilly.

"Again!" she ordered and they complied, repeating the three odd names.

"Once more!" she almost shouted when the lightning struck searingly close and the thunder startled her.

"Chequetet. Arelich. Volmalites."

The rain broke over the city in torrents and the floor seemed to vibrate as the downpour set up a continual roar of wind and rumbling thunder. Camilla shrieked when a vase toppled over on the dining room table and shattered on the wood floor.

They stood watching and waiting as the wind wailed around their third floor apartment.
"Oh my God! What is that noise?" Sylvia gasped and pressed her hands over her ears as a low, vibrating noise filled the air with a repressive buzzing sound.

The lights blinked off after a loud bang and the wind threatened to extinguish their candles. Camilla grabbed her arm and pointed over her shoulder at the man on the sofa, outside their circle. Sylvia's eyes grew wide and she fell back into Adriana's arms. The three girls sank to the floor in a tight huddle as they stared at what was happening to their unsuspecting guest.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, it would seem that I'm not so concerned with prospective buyers as I should be since I forgot all about this thread and giving it a bump now and then...  So here you go, Miss Merry, another chance to come on and tell me how much you love me!


I know, if you did not care about ME, you would not have sent your e-books to for FREE!  You are a very generous guy Mr. Brendan Carroll, and I very much appreciate it of course I still bought all of your books on Kindle because I just love them soooo much!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You know there are other books I would like to read  , but I am hooked on RC2 - but promising myself others in between   at least I don't have to worry about what to read next  

Probably because you put M&Ms in your popcorn, and like livermush with extra mayonnaise! not to mention going to Tech and living in Texas and and and and and


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You know there are other books I would like to read , but I am hooked on RC2 - but promising myself others in between  at least I don't have to worry about what to read next
> 
> Probably because you put M&Ms in your popcorn, and like livermush with extra mayonnaise! not to mention going to Tech and living in Texas and and and and and


I'm so sorry about messing up your TBR list... NOT!!  Thank you so much, Miss Anju. You have no idea how great it is to hear from readers who are enjoying my books. I just punched the publish button on the paper back verson of _RCGII:. the King of Terrors _ today and had a margarita to celebrate. Of course, I can't get the link up and running just yet. It's a bit pricey, but its something like 464 pages and quite handsome like me...  Thanks again, Miss Anju and Happy Reading!! Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You know there are other books I would like to read , but I am hooked on RC2 - but promising myself others in between  at least I don't have to worry about what to read next


My apologies again, Miss Anju, but I just got my link to Ars Arabia, eleventh in the RCG series. I know that you are on book 2 right now, but you only have 9 more to go in order to catch up with me. I know you can do it! This one has an evil Genie in it.



Here's a short excerpt from _The Red Cross of Gold XI:. Ars Arabia_:

"You did not deny that you sent the Ritter to assassinate the assassin," Barry said in a low voice. "What possible motive could Ramsay have that would cause you to fear him so much, your Grace? Has he not proven his loyalty to this Order and to God often enough and at such great personal risk and sacrifice? Did I not hear him tell you once that you were the one who caused the dragon to be alive and well with two heads instead of one? The very dragon you so carefully slayed on his patio in Scotland! And the very same beast we had to fight against again in the Abyss!"

"Where were you, your Grace when Mark Ramsay was fighting your dragon? Where were you when Mark Ramsay spent twenty-one years in the Abyss struggling against the Mad Arab? Where were you when he fought against the Queen of the Abyss and then lost his brother for the second time in his life to her? Where were you? What will you do if you kill Mark Ramsay? Who will protect you then, your Grace? Simon of Grenoble? The self-righteous Knight of the Apocalypse who Sees? What does the Ritter see when he looks at Mark Ramsay?" The Grand Master began to advance on the English Knight. "Is he so afraid of Mark Ramsay that he would kill him in his sleep? I have fought alongside Mark Ramsay for many years, your Grace and I would fight with him in any battle he should choose to enter. To hell with your posturing and gesturing and your penances and your holiness! To hell with..." Sir Barry was not allowed to finish before the Grand Master slapped him to the floor with one great blow.

D'Brouchart stood over the Knight of the Baldric, staring down at him with a murderous gleam in his eyes.

"Go on and strike me down, your Grace," Barry told him from the floor where he sat rubbing his jaw. He spit blood on the floor and snarled his nose in barely controlled rage. He'd seen the Master do this to a number of his Brothers over the years, but never had the man raised a hand to him. It didn't suit him at all well. "I am but a Poor Knight of the Temple, but I will not support the murder of my Brother."


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank God book XI is available - DH finished I-X in record time and has been whining.  He just got home from work and I told him I just downloaded XI to his K2.  His response?  "Sweet!"


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So happy to oblige you both!   Now he won't be whining, he'll be reading and maybe getting a few pointers on how to romance a lady from one of the characters in there.  You might ask him about it sometimes.  Just say "Hey, DH, do you think of pomegranates when you look at me?"   See what happens.  Thank you so much.  Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Time for a few lines from the _Red Cross of Gold I:. the Knight of Death_, the first book in the saga. Here we have three of the Knight of Death's beloved Brothers of the Order checking into Miss Penelope Martin's bed and breakfast before heading out to look for him with the intention of taking his head home in a box.

Simon spoke up at the mention of his name a third time. He interrupted their exchange with his softer voice, also speaking in French, admonishing both of them and reminding them that they were upsetting their hostess. He turned his sad eyes on her and smiled apologetically before speaking to her in English. "Excuse my friends, Madame, they are&#8230; tired." He reminded her of a priest somehow.

"Of course," she nodded and almost called him 'father' from long habit. "Mr&#8230; ah, Dee Ornan," she added hastily after glancing at the third name written so elegantly in bold dark lines in the registry. Dambretti's script was as pretty as he was. Her curiosity was definitely piqued.

She handed the keys over to the sullen one when he reached for them and they stood up together.

Dambretti reached across the desk to take her hand, kissing the back of it in spite of Beaujold's distemper. "Thank you, signorina," he said gravely. "It has been a pleasure to work with you." He might as well have been whispering love poems in her ears. The simple gesture left her speechless.

The two Frenchmen nodded curtly to her and filed out of the room with Dambretti trailing behind. He turned at the door and looked back long enough to wink at her.

Miss Martin sat in her wicker peacock chair without moving for several moments before letting out the breath she was holding. One more smile and another wink and she would follow him anywhere. She jumped physically when he suddenly stuck his head back in the office.

"We may have others joining us," he told her and then he was thankfully gone.

Miss Martin fanned her face absently with one hand until she had recovered somewhat. She went to the window overlooking the parking lot and watched them unload their van. They seemed to be arguing again. Each one carried a garment bag over his shoulder while the short one and the Italian hefted a large wooden chest between them and started inside with it. They reminded her of spies from one of the novels she kept in her bedside table. She loved spy novels. Especially the ones set in exotic places like France and Italy. Perhaps the chest was filled with electronic spy equipment, but it didn't look modern. It was old and bound with black bands like a pirate's chest. Perhaps they were treasure hunters. Perhaps they were like Indiana Jones or something. She couldn't wait to get on the phone with her friends!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

If I had been there, and had been Ms. Martin, I woulda let Lucio Dambretti take me to B....& have B later!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> If I had been there, and had been Ms. Martin, I woulda let Lucio Dambretti take me to B....& have B later!!!


Well, golly, gosh, Miss Merry  ... your namesake certainly has no problem with that B either.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

How am I ever going to catch up to you'all?      I'm trying Brendan.    Stop writing so I can catch up


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> How am I ever going to catch up to you'all?  I'm trying Brendan. Stop writing so I can catch up


There's no need to catch up, Miss Miller. Just stay where you are as long you want to stay there and move on when you're good and ready. As for the 'Widow's Tale', I'm going to post on your thread so you get a bump...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

At my age, a bump is liable to make me dislocate something.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Brenden - I am really really upset with you!!!!!!!!!  I was up until all hours last night getting to a stopping point in RCG II, and then you leave me hanging this morning - I have two book clubs I am in and have not been able to post,  I have 5 DTBs for my DTB club (I am seriously seriously thinking of quiting, but have sold 3 kindles there LOL), now I am going to have to get into 3, just to find out "who" it is!  ARGHHHHHH  At least Miss Merry is not acting like a doofus, at least at the end of 2.

You are the main one, well maybe Al and Jeff and Ed and Michael and Carol and and and and and that I wrote my "complaint about kindleboard authors thread" about.

No pecan pie for you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> No pecan pie for you!


     But, but, but, but... I LOVE PECAN PIE!!! Bwahhhhhlllll, bru-ha, bru-ha, bru-ha!! (Yes, I know, my mom said I always cried wierd.) But what if I tell you who... no! I won't give in... wait! What if I give you his initials... trade for a bite or two??

Thank you so much, Miss Anju. Your words make me drift in a cloud of shining joy!!!  Love you! Brendan


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

HRUMPH - initials might work, I am on chapter 3 of 3 and still have not figured it out!  If you want you can pm me, and we'll see about the pecan pie, no promises because you might still be bad


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> At my age, a bump is liable to make me dislocate something.


Ahhhhh, Miss Miller, I'm older than you and I can still do the bump!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> At least Miss Merry is not acting like a doofus, at least at the end of 2.
> No pecan pie for you!


Now, Ms. Anju.....     dat makes me very sad... why ya wanna go callin' me a dooofus for? Do tell...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Now, Ms. Anju.....     dat makes me very sad... why ya wanna go callin' me a dooofus for? Do tell...


I honestly and truly do not believe this "character" was modeled after you, you are too smart, cute and funny and she seems to be a "blonde"  and even if you are a blond you do not appear to have the blond attributes given to so many. But remember I am only in III, and I really really do have other books I need to read


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I honestly and truly do not believe this "character" was modeled after you, you are too smart, cute and funny and she seems to be a "blonde"  and even if you are a blond you do not appear to have the blond attributes given to so many. But remember I am only in III, and I really really do have other books I need to read


Well, Dona,

Thing is the emotional part of Merry *is* me... the


Spoiler



"romantic"


 side too... she does become quite a brilliant sorceress in my opinion too. Either way, I love the series, and it is more fun to think she is like me or vice verse, than for her to be just another character in a book!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, Dona,
> 
> Thing is the emotional part of Merry *is* me... the
> 
> ...


Don't believe it, Miss Anju, Miss Merry really is Meredith in every sense of the word. Especially when it comes to good looking fellows fighting over her. She loves it. But she is a good kid... I say that because she must be, she loves my books.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'm late in coming to the table as I'm just starting on the Red Cross of Gold "ONE".  Mr. Carroll, I thought I had an idea what the book was about, but once I started reading I realized that I really had no idea and am delighted with the originality of the plot and characters.  "The Knight of Death" is a fantastic character.  And Miss Merry    ... haha, she's just charming.  I was reading while mending from an episode with a barnacle...so I could relate to poor Mark's abuse.  I'm only starting out here, but I definitely think this needs to be a movie, or at a minimum, a mini-series!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever told you that they love you, Miss Miller? Well, I DO!!!  Thank you so much. I was actually worried that you wouldn't like the series and was afraid to ask if you'd even read any of it. Have you ever heard the old saying: _The hurrier I go, the behinder I get_? Well, I just published book number twelve this morning!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A hearty HEARTY congratulations to you!!  I require about 8 more hours in a 24 hour day so I can can catch up on all these.  But in someways it's going to be fun to read them all in sequence without the torture of waiting for you to finish writing the next one!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I think I'm late in coming to the table as I'm just starting on the Red Cross of Gold "ONE". Mr. Carroll, I thought I had an idea what the book was about, but once I started reading I realized that I really had no idea and am delighted with the originality of the plot and characters. "The Knight of Death" is a fantastic character. And Miss Merry  ... haha, she's just charming. I was reading while mending from an episode with a barnacle...so I could relate to poor Mark's abuse. I'm only starting out here, but I definitely think this needs to be a movie, or at a minimum, a mini-series!


Sooo...


Spoiler



Sshhhhhh! ( just tell ME)


 ... is it better than you thought? Didn't think Brendan had that kinda stuff in him did ya? You did not think I'd be


Spoiler



SO interested in a plain ol' KNIGHT book did you


?


Spoiler



I'll take sex over swords any day!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I imagined Brendan to be a terrific author...I just didn't imagine how terrific he would be.  The local dialect is incredible!  Spot on.  I trusted your sincere recommendations, Miss Merry.  I knew you wouldn't let me down.
Now, how in God's name will I be able to rein in Mr. Carroll's ego


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I imagined Brendan to be a terrific author...I just didn't imagine how terrific he would be. The local dialect is incredible! Spot on. I trusted your sincere recommendations, Miss Merry. I knew you wouldn't let me down.
> Now, how in God's name will I be able to rein in Mr. Carroll's ego


Well, what I meant was being he is a guy, I did not expect the romance to make me swoon, bite my lip..'til it bleeds, cry &, and get


Spoiler



all sentimental


 over these characters! I actually get mad when Merry does things, or the guys do something that make her mad... I just want them to get along... although, their making up does, eh, hmm... *make up* for all the lip biting, crying and fit-pitching I do when I read those


Spoiler



fight


 scenes.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brandan if all me fights with my lassie ended up as grand as your fight scenes...how grand life would be laddie me boy...have a good weekend now lad...vw


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I imagined Brendan to be a terrific author...I just didn't imagine how terrific he would be. The local dialect is incredible! Spot on. I trusted your sincere recommendations, Miss Merry. I knew you wouldn't let me down.
> Now, how in God's name will I be able to rein in Mr. Carroll's ego


Hello, Brendan, my name is Beryl and I'l new to the boards. I'm looking for new things to read. Your stuff sounds interesting. What does Mamiller mean about local dialect? Beryl


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not Brendan and I'm not answering your question (sorry don't know the answer)
but
you are in for a treat
enjoy


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm not Brendan and I'm not answering your question (sorry don't know the answer)
> but
> you are in for a treat
> enjoy


Thank you, Anju. I'll definitely take a look at it. Beryl


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not Brendan, but I am MaMiller   and if you ask Brendan what I meant about the 'local dialect' I guarantee you he's going to show up here with his Brogue in full tilt!  I'd try and do an impression, but I simply can't do it justice.  You'll have to hear it straight from him.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Beryl said:


> Hello, Brendan, my name is Beryl and I'l new to the boards. I'm looking for new things to read. Your stuff sounds interesting. What does Mamiller mean about local dialect? Beryl


Howdy, Miss Beryl. I'm thinking that Miss Miller is talking about Mark's Scottish brogue. He reverts to it when he's upset and when he's very, very upset (like when Miss Merry is confusticating him) he drifts into Gaelic completely and no one can understand him!  But he gets his point across (sometimes literally ) with his golden _broadswoard_. I hope you will take a look. Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm not Brendan and I'm not answering your question (sorry don't know the answer)
> but
> you are in for a treat
> enjoy


Thank you, Miss Anju. You make me blush.  In a good way!! Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Howdy, Miss Beryl. I'm thinking that Miss Miller is talking about Mark's Scottish brogue. He reverts to it when he's upset and when he's very, very upset (like when Miss Merry is confusticating him) he drifts into Gaelic completely and no one can understand him!  But he gets his point across (sometimes literally ) with his golden _broadswoard_. I hope you will take a look. Brendan


HEY! Brendan, are you a bit tired tonight? Why no Gaelic for Beryl, And Beryl... do I know you I have a friend that YOU sound a lot like... are you my firend, who I have been bugging to come to the KB?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm not Brendan, but I am MaMiller  and if you ask Brendan what I meant about the 'local dialect' I guarantee you he's going to show up here with his Brogue in full tilt! I'd try and do an impression, but I simply can't do it justice. You'll have to hear it straight from him.


Aye, tis fur shur, Lassie! If I didna know bettar, I'd be thinkin' thot yur just troiyin' t' woo me with yur woomanly charms? Is thot soo? I'd 'ave ye know thot Miss Meredith will nae be takin' koindly to it, but wot she dusna know willna 'urt 'er.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HEY! Brendan, are you a bit tired tonight? Why no Gaelic for Beryl, And Beryl... do I know you I have a friend that YOU sound a lot like... are you my firend, who I have been bugging to come to the KB?


Wot? Me toired? Nay, not atoll. Dunna be readin' below this loine, Lassie. LOL!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh, Miss Merry.  We asked for the Gaelic.  We be gettin' the Gaelic.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Ahh, Miss Merry. We asked for the Gaelic. We be gettin' the Gaelic.


But, Ms. Millll-ler... what is he talking about, don't look below the liiiiine?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HEY! Brendan, are you a bit tired tonight? Why no Gaelic for Beryl, And Beryl... do I know you I have a friend that YOU sound a lot like... are you my firend, who I have been bugging to come to the KB?


Wow, I almost missed this, Merry. I thought you'd never find me. LOL!! I've been wondering. What was it? My exceptionally good grammar? My perfect diction? My exciting posts? Or the picture of the fairy with the gold fish? Beryl (Or did you just recognize my name? )


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's a scene from _the Son of the Moon_. The _Chevalier du Morte _ has just recently returned from Arabia after capturing the Djinni in a magick ring.

"Why did you call me all the way down here? To witness this?" Simon turned his attention to Mark.

"He is still the Grand Master," Lucio spun on the Healer. "He has not been relieved of that duty and if he calls you here to witness me washing my hair, you will not question him!"

"Brother Lucio, your temper runs hot and cold, indeed," Simon acquiesced and held up his hands in protest. He walked around the table without taking his eyes off the Djinni who sat perfectly still on the table. There were tiny sparks swirling about his head now. "My father is awake and back at work today. We need to sort this out. We cannot serve two Masters."

"Back at work! I would not call it work, Brother," Lucio grumbled and advanced on the shorter Knight. "To plot the death of his own son? He has lost his mind."

"Sir!" Mark Andrew's eyes flew open and he stood up. "Hold your peace. It is not Simon's fault. Remember, he is the victim here. D'Brouchart is his father."

"Santa Maria!" Lucio said and raised both arms in the air and went back to his pacing, mumbling to himself in Italian. He stopped suddenly and shook the sword at Simon. "Remember, friend, we were your Brothers long before his Eminence deigned to become your father."

"Please, Brother." Mark Andrew gestured to the sofa. "Sit down."

Simon collapsed on the sofa in front of Lemarik. It was too much! The Djinni seemed to be staring at him from his large dark eyes, but he was hardly in the same dimension with them. 
Mark Andrew resumed his seat. A knock sounded on the door and Lucio went to admit Armand de Bleu. The French Knight came in, took one look at the Djinn, crossed himself and began to pray under his breath. He said nothing aloud, but went directly to Lucio's kitchen and came back with a bottle of beer.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> The French Knight came in, took one look at the Djinn, crossed himself and began to pray under his breath. He said nothing aloud, but went directly to Lucio's kitchen and came back with a bottle of beer.


I've had this very same reaction to people...complete with the crossing myself and praying (or saying something) under my breath. 
Great snippet!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I was doing it only just today.  Unfortunately, there was no kitchen from whence to procure an Allagash or any other such refreshing beverage, so I just tossed off a couple of Tylenol and downed them with tepid water from a bottle that had reach the perfect temperature... about 105!! from the sun.  Ach!  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I've had this very same reaction to people...complete with the crossing myself and praying (or saying something) under my breath.
> Great snippet!!!!!!!


Will you believe it Ms. Miller, that I actually emailed Brendan basically that same statement when I read that part in the book? Weird huh?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

We think alike, Miss Merry.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> We think alike, Miss Merry.


Yep we sure do! Hey Miss Miller, I Pm'd you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This is a little excerpt from the _Red Cross of Gold XIII:. Children of the Temple_. The Knight of Death's adventure continues as he struggles to set aright all the things that have gone wrong since he first laid eyes on Miss Meredith Sinclair. The children of the Knights of the Council are taking refuge in the underworld, though they really don't know what is happening just yet:

"Konrad happens to think very highly of me for your information," Lucia told them. "He is quite the gentleman. At least his idea of fun is not a


Spoiler



belching


 and


Spoiler



farting


 contest."

"Oh, yeah, sure he is," Marco shook his head in disgust. "You'd better watch your step with him, sister. If Papa finds out you've been running around the countryside with him, he'll have your hide."

"Oh, really?" Lucia asked and raised her chin defiantly. "I should think that you would be the one who needs to be flayed, Marco. You and Jozsef are well known for your little escapades in Edinburgh and Paris. Just who and what did you call that last 'date' you brought home to mama?"

"That's not fair!" Marco argued. He was seriously angry now. "Jozsef is about to take his vows and I think you are overstepping your bounds, sister."

"And you're not?!" her voice rose with growing agitation. "I see that you operate under the old rules, Marco," she laughed derisively. "As they used to say what's good for the gander is good for the goose. If you and Jozsef can go out and do what you like, then I should be afforded the same privilege and opportunity to make a bloody fool of myself from time to time. This is not the dark ages, you know. You would have me wearing a chastity belt next."

"And that might not be a bad idea whenever Konrad is around. You just have no idea!" Marco told her. "I know all about Konrad and his little quirky preferences. He gets around. I've seen him in Edinburgh as a matter of fact!"

"And so you and he frequent the same places?" The argument was getting completely out of hand.

John Paul had sat listening to them in silence. He suddenly slammed his palm on the table and said "Enough!"


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> This is a little excerpt from the _Red Cross of Gold XIII:. Children of the Temple_. The Knight of Death's adventure continues as he struggles to set aright all the things that have gone wrong since he first laid eyes on Miss Meredith Sinclair. The children of the Knights of the Council are taking refuge in the underworld, though they really don't know what is happening just yet:


Good for Miss Meredith Sinclair!  I love the way she's turned Mr. Ramsay's life upside down.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw you made it onto Miss Adept's Blog, Brendan.  I found the story behind the creation of Red Cross of Gold very interesting.  An adventure in itself!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Yes, it was quite an adventure and what is so unbelievable is that the adventure has continued for all these years.  I think, sometimes, that it is part of what keeps me alive and kicking.  But more importantly, it is even more gratifying to have readers and fans that really appreciate you in spite of all your little faults and glitches.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In Book XIII:. Children of the Temple, Miss Merry is in the midst of a cleansing ritual bath when suddenly she discovers that she is not alone. The Djinni has joined her in her bathroom. Mark has warned her many times that the Djinni is not _really_ a man, but...

"Please, please. I can answer none of your questions, Meredith Nichole," he said and rolled his eyes in apology. "I merely knew that I could bring him out because he does not belong there. He is not a child of the temple." He breathed deeply of the fragrant odor. "Ahhh. Frankincense. One of my favorites. What exactly is this you are doing?" He bent to pick up a bar of soap from the steps in front of the tub.

"I'm trying to cleanse myself of impurities," she told him. "Now please go!"

"You are being rude, Meredith!" He wagged one finger at her and then tasted the soap. "You are also wasting time. You do not need to do this. You have the means to cleanse yourself of all sin and evil doing. Adar paid dearly for the means to make this so."

"What are you talking about?" she asked him.

"You have the Dragon's blood, do you not?" He raised both eyebrows.

"Yes, of course," she nodded. "You are wasting my time, Lemarik."

"You are not at all like my mother," he said and looked hurt. "She would never speak to me in such a fashion, though you do resemble her somewhat. The same hair and the same color eyes. I have often wondered why my eyes are black when both my mother and father had blue eyes. Do you think that is strange? And, yet, my son's eyes are the color of your eyes and his mother's eyes were golden. Eyes are strange, do you not agree?" He leaned very close to her. "I could show you some very interesting things you can do with your eyes," he offered.

"No, thank you." She tried very hard to remain calm. He had her in a very bad position.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

YES! I LOVED that scene... Lemarik is so funny! I just finished this book Brendan and I am SOOOO in love with the big changes. I can not believe the twists in this one! I admit I did get a little confused because of the


Spoiler



time travel Mark does but... it was nice to go back a re-live their meeting...



<<<<<< Just a WARNING... THIS SPOILER is REAL >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Every time I see that black line to 'hide' text...I'm soooo tempted to peak, but I know it's there for my own good.  So I remain a good girl and just sit and wonder what you typed, Miss Merry.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Every time I see that black line to 'hide' text...I'm soooo tempted to peak, but I know it's there for my own good. So I remain a good girl and just sit and wonder what you typed, Miss Merry.


Sometimes I wonder what she types, too, even without a spoiler. LOL . One thing about her, she's a good sport and another thing about her, she loves my books!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Every time I see that black line to 'hide' text...I'm soooo tempted to peak, but I know it's there for my own good. So I remain a good girl and just sit and wonder what you typed, Miss Merry.


Well, Ms. Miller you should not look EVER! Cause I do express my opinions openly with Brendan about his books


Spoiler



because he VALUES my opinion so much! 


 There you go... you can read that one Ms. Miller.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Good morning all;
Branden, I just wanted to let you know I just bought RCG XIII, I just have to find out what happened next.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for bearing with me, Miss Cell 511.  I'm working on 14 right now and have hopes of turning this one out a bit more polished.  I have to admit that 13 was not edited as well as I would have liked to see, so I'm working harder on the next one.  Thanks again and enjoy.  Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Well, I know it is a process Mr. Carroll, and we are willing to hang in there... as you did, once again, leave us hanging on the edge...    It's ok, now we can all read other books, and not feel guilty... but as soon as the next one is available... I'M ON IT!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I know it is a process Mr. Carroll, and we are willing to hang in there... as you did, once again, leave us hanging on the edge...    It's ok, now we can all read other books, and not feel guilty... but as soon as the next one is available... I'M ON IT!


Well, I'm really sorry about the progress on Book XIV. It seems that my editor/fan/critic, Miss Giselda Krickennecka, has been confused by some of the geneaology in the book and I've been trying to make it more understandable so that readers do not get disgusted and throw it out the window... that would be bad for their Kindles and bad for me! So give me a little time. She's also been under the weather with something that seems to be going round.  I'll get right on it, Miss Merry.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan I am on book nine and I GET IT! I understand how hard it is for the_ normal_ authors to keep up quailty work on every page such as yours so its ok if you have a stutter step every now and then...it all levels out...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you for bearing with me, Miss Cell 511. I'm working on 14 right now and have hopes of turning this one out a bit more polished. I have to admit that 13 was not edited as well as I would have liked to see, so I'm working harder on the next one. Thanks again and enjoy. Brendan


I just finished 13. It was great. But, I have to admit, I hate your endings...you always leaving me hanging. Now, I will have to find something else to occupy my reading until 14 comes out. You always leave du Morte on a cliff about to fall!!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I just finished 13. It was great. But, I have to admit, I hate your endings...you always leaving me hanging. Now, I will have to find something else to occupy my reading until 14 comes out. You always leave du Morte on a cliff about to fall!!!!!


Yes, he was actually on an actual cliff, wasn't he? I'm working hard to get it out there along with the help of Miss Trisket Thistlebottom, my editor/fan/critic. She's been sick lately and unable to read and scratch out words as prolificly as usual. Did I spell prolifically correctly Miss T?  Might I suggest to you, Miss Cell 511, that you turn your attention to my other published work: Tempo Rubato as a filler until I can satisfy all your reading requirements? Just sayin'...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

*I uploaded the Red Cross of Gold XIV: the Skull of Sidon on Saturday. Of course I have to wake wait for five days for publication to be accomplished. So get ready for a good read for the Halloween Season.*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic news!  I'm telling you.  People are going to be dressed as the Skull of Sidon for Halloween!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> *I uploaded the Red Cross of Gold XIV: the Skull of Sidon on Saturday. Of course I have to wake wait for five days for publication to be accomplished. So get ready for a good read for the Halloween Season.*


Thanks for the heads-up. I am anxious to get Mark Andrew off the latest cliff. Let us know when we can pick it up. I should be finished with my current book in the next few days, just in time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Fantastic news! I'm telling you. People are going to be dressed as the Skull of Sidon for Halloween!


That would be funny, Miss Miller. They would have to be sort of short since it is, afterall, just a skull. But let me tell everyone... if you are interested in Legend and Mythology, the skull is an interesting part of history. It is based on the 'true' legend that has been passed down since the times of the Crusades and one of the things that the church used to prosecute the Templars. But I will take the skull legend a step further and explain it more in detail, tying it in to another great historical figure and later on it will be tied to Adolf Hitler and a popular cult following that is popular right now. I'll tell no more at this time.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Brendan - I found this thread quite by accident, and I didn't even know that you were a Kindle Boards member.

Anyway, I purchased Book 1 last week; got half way through it and then went and purchased all of the others.  I think I got 12 in all.  I don't have my Kindle with me at work - so I'm not 100% sure, but I made sure I got them ALL!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LindaW said:


> Brendan - I found this thread quite by accident, and I didn't even know that you were a Kindle Boards member.
> 
> Anyway, I purchased Book 1 last week; got half way through it and then went and purchased all of the others. I think I got 12 in all. I don't have my Kindle with me at work - so I'm not 100% sure, but I made sure I got them ALL!!!


Oh! Linda, you will be _most_ pleased... I'm starting to talk like one of the characters that shows up in book 10 (I think) ...


Spoiler



you will LOVE Lemarik... gotta





Spoiler



tell ya though, he is not quite a man.


 HE is really fascinating... anyway... as you can see from my member name I am a HUGE fan of Brendan's I am currently waiting on Skull of Sidon which should be out before Halloween, he said on one of these threads. He is working weird hours these days and is not on here much anymore, but he will answer all of your questions. He is quite friendly and he is sometimes very humorous. Ventures onto the Not Quite Kindle threads too.  Glad to have another fan in the "club"! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

LindaW said:


> Brendan - I found this thread quite by accident, and I didn't even know that you were a Kindle Boards member.
> 
> Anyway, I purchased Book 1 last week; got half way through it and then went and purchased all of the others. I think I got 12 in all. I don't have my Kindle with me at work - so I'm not 100% sure, but I made sure I got them ALL!!!


Thank you so much, Miss W! I hope you enjoy them. Any questions, comments or complaints, like Meredith said and I'm all ears... but don't say anything about them (my ears) because I'll get hurt feelings.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Lemariks a hoot Brendan  hes a cool character, aye thot e is laddie...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is a short excerpt from _The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss_. The Chevalier du Morte has been gone for five years and has made a grand return in the middle of a party being held at his home in Scotland. He has come to petition the Grand Master for help and his welcome is less than heartfelt. (I chose this particular scene because it contains the word 'abated' which I saw in another thread around here somewhere. I will send a free coupon for _Book I:. the Knight of Death _ to the first person to copy and paste the reference to "abate" to me at [email protected])

"King Adar!" Sam corrected the Grand Master and slapped the table with the flat side of his dagger. "You will show the proper respect to the king, sir."

The Master scowled deeply at the elf and turned up the cup of wine that was still sitting in front of him. 
Mark Andrew bowed to the Master and then raised his hand and looked down at the young woman beside him. He refused to look at Merry.

"I would request that you not refer to my Queen as an abomination, your Grace," he said solemnly. "She is here under my protection and will be treated with the respect due a Queen."

A general uproar erupted around the table and the king's Knights moved about the tables nervously until the noise had abated.

"You have lost your mind, Sir," the Grand Master told him flatly. "You have stolen my Knights and raised the dead with dark magick. And you have set yourself up as King over a kingdom of fools."

"I did not come here to debate the merits of my personal life, your Grace." Ramsay smiled at him and then directed his queen to the chair on the right. "Please, sit down, Elizabeth."

The girl obeyed him, but kept one hand on his arm.

"I have very little time, Sir, and I would present a petition to you, if you would listen." Mark Andrew took the other chair and placed his left hand on the hilt of his sword.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I feel so sad sometimes about what you put your characters through but I realize that some pain is good for the soul...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Mark Andrew bowed to the Master and then raised his hand and looked down at the young woman beside him. He refused to look at Merry.


...Merry's gonna be so mad.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> ...Merry's gonna be so mad.


Livid is a more apt word to describe it, Miss Miller. But he had his reasons. You know she'll still love him. 



vikingwarrior22 said:


> I feel so sad sometimes about what you put your characters through but I realize that some pain is good for the soul...


Suffering is certainly good for the soul, Mr. VW. One thing I know is that Mark's soul and mine must be very, very good.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

2shay Mr.Carroll...pain can be a learning tool if applied with great care...I have sometimes wondered if Mark has a soul...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Of course he has a soul and a heart and a brain though he doesn't always use it exactly right, but then none of use do.  But there is a little something extra in Mark's composition that emerges as the series unfolds.  Whereas many of the things he suffers would seem beyond human endurance at times, there are many surprises concerning our indomitable Knight of Death.  What is that old saying?  There is more here than meets the eye?  I think this applies to him quite well.  Keep reading, Brother 22.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Mr.Carroll I feel that people are drawn to the characters in books that touch the needs of that persons being...I am talking about epic books in whatever genre that you might be reading.  With Mark and all of the others in the series as a fantasy work it is it seems to be so up to date, as I read it ...it parallels life as it seems it always has for mankinds existence especially  today WOW! I thank you and hope your next book is as great as the Skull of Sideon...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Mark Andrew definitely has heart and soul. He is such a complex character. I think that there is something about him that almost everyone can relate to. I like Simon and John Paul very much as well, but no one else has the depth that du Morte does. I am on XIV, and he is the main reason I keep reading.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Shaw. I know that Simon is sometimes one of the characters that readers do not like, but I always thought that he would grow on you and of course, _everyone_ loves John Paul. That's because he's MAGIC.  But Mark is the one. If you are on Book XIV, you might be coming upon another character you might find interesting. I know I enjoyed writing for him very much. Thanks for your continued 'fandom'. Brendan


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Simon is to me a poor short-changed guy that trys to be what his brother Knights "need" at the times he is "needed"and as a result he is the thinker Knight...John Paul is indeed magic in what he does for his parents and the order....a great study of an unsung hero what I call a true Knight...Brendan as always fantasic characters...vw


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Simon is to me a poor short-changed guy that trys to be what his brother Knights "need" at the times he is "needed"and as a result he is the thinker Knight...John Paul is indeed magic in what he does for his parents and the order....a great study of an unsung hero what I call a true Knight...Brendan as always fantasic characters...vw


Thank you again, Mr. 22. As with all the fellows, Simon can get himself into a world of trouble with the ladies in spite of his 'problem' (LOL). It is as they (whoever 'they' are) always say: Where there is a will, there is a way. Simon's book is _Book VIII:. the Silver Caduceus_, the Caduceus being the entwined serpents representing Hermes and the Healing Arts, hence Simon, the Mystic Healer's symbol. This book chronicles Simon's descent into seeming lunacy when suddenly gets the


Spoiler



cajones


 to do something he always wanted to do.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Downloaded the sample, and this looks very cool.  Going to add it to my wish list.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan any word as to when the next book will be out ...hoping its soon


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan any word as to when the next book will be out ...hoping its soon


The Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope is in God is now available on Kindle 









and Book V:. The Quinta Essentia is available in paperback at Createspace https://www.createspace.com/3402164.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> The Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope is in God is now available on Kindle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or does it look like the clouds are....m-m-m-moving?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It's not just you, Miss Meredith, they really ARE moving... or do you mean on the book cover?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> It's not just you, Miss Meredith, they really ARE moving... or do you mean on the book cover?


Fun-ny Brendan! How are you doing this FINE Thanksgiving afternoon? Did ya see that touchdown?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Fun-ny Brendan! How are you doing this FINE Thanksgiving afternoon? Did ya see that touchdown?


Well, if you are talking about the touchdown that they took back on second thought, yes, and I believe that it was good. I don't know about you, but I could see light under Miles Austin's leg. I don't believe it touched the ground. That's OK though, since he came right back and got another one. I guess he showed them, didn't he?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Is it me or does it look like the clouds are....m-m-m-moving?


See Meredith _evil_ clouds


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> See Meredith _evil_ clouds


   Uhm...  Viking Warrior....  You sc...sc...scare m...m...e...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uhm...  Viking Warrior....  You sc...sc...scare m...m...e...


Thats what we *VIKINGS* are possed to do...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The Vikings are also supposed to play football in Minnesota, Miss Merry


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks mamiller for covering my back... Its very true that play in minn. I also am a huge (my phy. size) a Cowboy fan and a Saint fan, so between those three teams I am at least happy about one of them winning


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Errr, uhhhhh, at the risk of being pillaged (again), do the Vikings, such as yourself, incorporate the words spellcheck or editing in their vocabulary?  Just askin'... And how about those self-imposed abbreviations?  Or in your case, Mr. VW, abreskiations?  Kin to Popeye, are we?  LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I see Mr. Carroll has _my_ back Mr. WARRIOR!!!!! You tell 'im Brendan... he's been bullying me...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I see Mr. Carroll has _my_ back Mr. WARRIOR!!!!! You tell 'im Brendan... he's been bullying me...


I'm so sorry that the Viking Warrior has been bullying you, Miss Meredith, but I checked his credentials and permits and learned that everything is up to date and he is under contract to bully as many persons as possible in the course of the day... sort of like those ticket-writing quotas?  Just sayin'! Anyhow, he is after all, a Viking... you know, pillaging, raiding, that sort of thing.  On the other hand, I am glad to have had your back as a guest the past several days though I must say it is a bit disconcerting to talk to someone's back... you can't ever really tell if they are actually listening... please send over your front next time!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

There are now fifteen books in the Red Cross of Gold Series. All less than $3.00 each, just waiting for good readers to pick them up and enjoy them. Here's your personal invitation from the _Chevalier du Morte_, the indomitable Knight of Death, but don't let his title scare you... too much:


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Errr, uhhhhh, at the risk of being pillaged (again), do the Vikings, such as yourself, incorporate the words spellcheck or editing in their vocabulary? Just askin'... And how about those self-imposed abbreviations? Or in your case, Mr. VW, abreskiations? Kin to Popeye, are we? LOL


without sounding to cliquish I will gladly pop ur eye as needed... do not make go all viking on ye...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> There are now fifteen books in the Red Cross of Gold Series. All less than $3.00 each, just waiting for good readers to pick them up and enjoy them. Here's your personal invitation from the _Chevalier du Morte_, the indomitable Knight of Death, but don't let his title scare you... too much:


Brendan another cover that is so


Spoiler



damn


 grand... this one will be the one for the movie when it comes out ... have a grand week


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> There are now fifteen books in the Red Cross of Gold Series. All less than $3.00 each, just waiting for good readers to pick them up and enjoy them. Here's your personal invitation from the _Chevalier du Morte_, the indomitable Knight of Death, but don't let his title scare you... too much:


Whaaaaaat! I have fallen so behind that I may need to quit my job just to catch up.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm afraid to start another 15 book series.  I need some life


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

LindaW said:


> Whaaaaaat! I have fallen so behind that I may need to quit my job just to catch up.


yes you do, just tell the boss, they will udnerstand


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

15 books?  That could either very good or very bad


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> I'm afraid to start another 15 book series. I need some life


Thing is... with these... and I am sure most RCG fans agree with me on this... you seriously get sooo involved with the characters emotionally that you just can't wait for the next book! These characters are funny, deep and are totally exciting to follow. Try one and you will see...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So Brendan, any hope the next one will be out in time for Valentine's my DH has a little too much time on his hands right now... I *need* him to have a new book!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words and don't worry about falling behind, Miss LindaW, that just means you'll have something to read in the _years _ to come.  Of course, you should be afraid, Kevin, very afraid. These things do have a way of taking over our lives, don't they? But what do we have better to do than enjoy a good book, either writing them or reading... no matter. Thanks, Miss Meredith, and yes, I do believe that Book 16 will be out in time for Valentine's Day. Love to all... hmmm, I love that red rose and I'm not above receiving flowers like some guys, I mean, geesh, I'd rather get a flower than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, but I digress... Flowers can be the beginning of something wonderful.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red  Cross of Gold VIII:. The Silver Caduceus  is now avail in paperback (DTB) at:

https://www.createspace.com/3421437

with a new cover:


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> The Red  Cross of Gold VIII:. The Silver Caduceus  is now avail in paperback (DTB) at:
> 
> https://www.createspace.com/3421437
> 
> with a new cover:


Brendan thanks to you I get a new bookcase to display your books,as much as I enjoy my Kindle I still purchase hard copies of my favorite Kindle books...keep them coming (your Kindle books) people...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan thanks to you I get a new bookcase to display your books,as much as I enjoy my Kindle I still purchase hard copies of my favorite Kindle books...keep them coming (your Kindle books) people...


You crack me up, VW. Did you get your bookcases yet? I'm planning on releasing Book XVI before Valentine's Day, but I'm running out of time. I'm also working on getting Book IX published in paperback. I had it all done and MISCLICKED!!!! Lost the copy I was editing somewhere in the ether and had to start over. Here's a little preview in honor of Annalog's chicken thread over on Not Quite Kindle. This comes from _the Red Cross of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet_:

Lucia was trying her hand at raising a brood of laying hens. Meredith thought it would be nice to have their own chickens and their own eggs and the question could be answered once and for all: The eggs came first. Lucia had bought some fertilized eggs from one of her husband's smuggler friends and an incubator to hatch them. The only problem was that if her chickens roamed free on the island, they might make good target practice for the falcons from her father's mews in the round tower. She had already warned him to expect trouble if his falcons made fodder of her hens and they weren't even hatched yet. Apolonio and Reuben were building her a chicken hutch and a small fenced yard in expectation of the blessed event.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> You crack me up, VW. Did you get your bookcases yet? I'm planning on releasing Book XVI before Valentine's Day, but I'm running out of time. I'm also working on getting Book IX published in paperback. I had it all done and MISCLICKED!!!! Lost the copy I was editing somewhere in the ether and had to start over. Here's a little preview in honor of Annalog's chicken thread over on Not Quite Kindle. This comes from _the Red Cross of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet_:
> 
> Lucia was trying her hand at raising a brood of laying hens. Meredith thought it would be nice to have their own chickens and their own eggs and the question could be answered once and for all: The eggs came first. Lucia had bought some fertilized eggs from one of her husband's smuggler friends and an incubator to hatch them. The only problem was that if her chickens roamed free on the island, they might make good target practice for the falcons from her father's mews in the round tower. She had already warned him to expect trouble if his falcons made fodder of her hens and they weren't even hatched yet. Apolonio and Reuben were building her a chicken hutch and a small fenced yard in expectation of the blessed event.


Brendan I am shopping for new bookcases...I know you will make your deadline *"we"* are keeping the faith lad love the clip from the book get back to work lad


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This is the _formal_ announcement of the release of The Red Cross of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet now available on Kindle at: 











Omar walked down the line of prisoners who were kneeling in front of the General's soldiers with their heads down. His black cloak and purple shora flapped in the stiff breeze and the gold bands on his egal sparkled in the sun. He was a handsome and commanding figure in his white Payraan Tumbaan, long, purple and gold embroidered vest and baggy black britches. He wore tall black boots and carried a braided kurbash in his right hand and on his elaborately tooled leather belt, he wore a bejeweled Khanjar knife in a finely worked gold and silver scabbard. His silver spurs jingled at his heels and he led his white charger behind him as he surveyed his latest prisoners. The black banner with the red outline of the desert fox flapped and popped loudly in the breeze behind the ranks of soldiers, clad mostly in brown desert camouflage. Each of the soldiers wore the black badge with the red fox on it. Below the fox was embroidered in the flowing Arabic script: There is only God and Omar ibn Adalune is his prophet. The lower halves of their faces were covered by long, purposefully ragged cloths. Some of them wore turbans while others wore the kaffiyehs, pakols and shoras of the local and not-so-local tribes. A few of them wore pith helmets and even baseball caps with long scarves trailing down their backs. The General wore a forage cap with a long, black ostrich feather trailing from one side and four stars affixed to the other. His neck was protected by a short, yellow scarf. But the eyes of the soldiers told a tale of their own. Blues, browns, hazels and greens, indicated the international mix among the General's Fox.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

*immediately rushes over to Amazon.com*


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Thumb.  Happy reading!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"There is only God and Omar "

Omar thinks pretty highly of himself      Fantastic description, Mr. Brendan!  I could see the whole scene.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Miller!  Here is an actual excerpt from the Red Cross  of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet. The Grand Master is disinterring his son's body to make sure he is_ really _ dead.

"And so you should be frightened," Lemarik told him and then seemingly floated down onto the coffin with him. "Did you see who has come to watch you?"

"I saw her!" Mark Andrew said irritably as he squatted on the lower half of the casket and began to unscrew the corroded fasteners with a small pair of pliers.

"Why are you desecrating the tomb of your son?" Lemarik asked, his dark eyes wide in the moonlight and the shadowy light cast by the lantern. A cold wind blew across the churchyard and the smell of Louis' bar-be-que pit drifted incongruously to him. There was no smell of decay emanating from the coffin and he was deeply grateful for this. Only the smell of roasting meat and the sweet smell of freshly turned earth filled the air.

"I have to do this," he told the Djinni. "I think you should go back to the house or wait for me in the car."

"I can't do that, Adar. Ohhhh. Noooo," the Djinni shuddered terribly. "I cannot leave you here. The banshee will come upon you!"

"She canna 'arm me," Mark Andrew grumbled as he started on the last screw.

"She can make you shudder most awfully." The Djinni shook again and the coffin lid rattled. "I do not like this. I do not like it all. Let us leave this place and go and indulge in Louis' feast. I smell the savory drippings of lamb and beef and perhaps even some chicken fowl? Perhaps he had dressed out a fair pheasant for your dining pleasure."

"Lemarik," Mark Andrew warned and glanced over his shoulder.

The Djinni stood up and waved his arms at the bean sidhe which had come to hover very near the edge of the grave. Her withered features were clearly visible. Mark Andrew had never been this close to the hideous form. She fell back a bit and then edged forward, letting go another eerie shriek. Mark Andrew felt a chill course up his spine. He backed up a bit and bumped into the Djinni.

"Excuse me, father," Lemarik apologized and moved out of his way. "I beg you not to do this, Adar. There is no need."

"Hush, hush now, look," Mark Andrew said as he gripped the upper half of the lid and pulled it up awkwardly. The bean sidhe's wail drowned out the grating noise of the dirt-encrusted hinges, but Mark Andrew could feel the resistance of the rusted metal. He closed his eyes briefly expecting the worst.

"Ooohhhh. Ahhhhh." He heard Lemarik's ambiguous comments and then opened his eyes.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan just opened the book and once again buddy you nailed it, the story line flows so smoothly from book to book...great series...thanks


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone who has continued to follow the adventures of the Order of the Red Cross of Gold. Here's a little sample of the action in Book XVI:. Omar, the Prophet. The Knight of the Golden Eagle is trying to console Luke Matthew's wife after he is discovered missing.

_"That's not the point!" She raised her head again and looked at him angrily. "I want my Luke back now!"

"You'll have him back. Trust me," he told her.

"Trust you?" She drew back from him. Now she was truly angry and he had no idea why. "Why did you come here? To talk me into leaving? Did my brother-in-law send you?"

"No! No! Of course not," he said defensively. "I just came by to see if you were all right."

"Look at me! Do I look all right?"

"No. You look awful!" He told her and tried to take her hand.

"That does it!" She stood up. "So now I look awful! I remember when you didn't think so!"

"Merry, please," Lucio begged and stood up as well. "You are simply distraught! You should lie down and take a nap."

"Is that an invitation?" She glared at him.

"No. No," he shook his head. "Not at all. I would never suggest..."

"Just go away!" She shouted at him and then turned to flee up the steps, shouting for Apolonio.
Lucio's grandson nearly killed himself trying to get out the screen door in answer to her shouts.

"What is the matter?" He asked and then frowned at the sight of his grandfather standing on the steps.

"Make your grandpa go away! He is a lecherous old bastard!" She shrieked at the apprentice and then brushed past him into the house.

"Grandfather?" Apolonio raised both eyebrows in confusion.

"It is nothing," Lucio shrugged. "She is just like my ex-wife. Remember that, my son. The company of women is a dangerous thing."_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> "It is nothing," Lucio shrugged. "She is just like my ex-wife. Remember that, my son. The company of women is a dangerous thing."[/i]


I think Miss Merry's reaction is completely sane and warranted.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Of course, it is, Miss Miller.  It is Lucio's behavior that is quite illogical here.  Thinking he could console her was a crazy idea from the start.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Of course, it is, Miss Miller. It is Lucio's behavior that is quite illogical here. Thinking he could console her was a crazy idea from the start.


Well, she is afterall... a gurl!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Aye, that she is, Miss Merry and not just one gurl, but two gurls and both very much alike. That miserable Italian Knight of the Golden Eagle, self-avowed


Spoiler



Chief of the Dumbf... Tribe


, should have known better. If trouble doesn't come to him, he goes in search of it and always seems to be surprised when it doesn't work out.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Aye, that she is, Miss Merry and not just one gurl, but two gurls and both very much alike. That miserable Italian Knight of the Golden Eagle, self-avowed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A mans man...and any prettty female that will give him the time of day _atick atocka my Lady..._is fair game...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is a little sample from _the Red Cross of Gold X:. Genesis 6:5_. Mark has been exiled and ex-communicated from the Order ofthe Red Cross of Gold for five years. His five years are up, but he doesn't really want to leave his new home where none know him other than an humble artisan monk by the name of Andrew. Alas, his past is catching up to him:

_"Brother Andrew!" The old man sighed the name and looked at him balefully from across the table. "I cannot allow you to continue to disrupt your brothers."

"But, sir," Mark Andrew began energetically and then looked down at his hands. "It was only a dream." His voice lost its hope. It was no use.

"But you have these dreams too often, my son," the old man's voice softened a bit. "Only last week you destroyed your bed and tore your door from its hinges."

"I'm deeply sorry, Father, I can make amends. I have money&#8230;" Mark Andrew could not raise his eyes to meet the kindly eyes of the old monk. He well remembered that dream! It had taken three of the brothers to subdue him and now his mattress was on the floor and his simple wooden bed frame converted to firewood.

"And before that, you fell asleep at Matins and your screams completely disrupted the services."

"I'm sorry, Father," Mark Andrew apologized as his cheeks reddened and he was glad for the beard that covered most of his face.

"I know that you are, brother," the old man said quietly. "But you are deeply troubled. Surely, by now you should have found peace here. Perhaps&#8230; this is not the place for you."

"But, Father!" Mark looked up at him. "I don't want to leave. I have found peace. I'm quite sure of it."

"I am not asking you to leave, Brother," Father Demetrios frowned. "I am only asking you to search yourself, my son. Perhaps you would be better placed somewhere else&#8230; for all our sakes. I know that you will do the right thing."_


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oh PLEASE get rid of that beard already...  It is covering your beautiful face! Brendan, I had to comment on this book it is one of my faves... why is it NOT in paperback yet? I want this one... I love the cover!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What?!  You don't like fifteen inch beards and flat-topped hats?  Then you are no candidate for Simonopetra, my dear... oh, yeah, no females allowed there, but never fear: The beard will come off or be braided or something.  Maybe he takes on the Jack Sparrow look and puts beads in it and wears his hair in dreads for awhile.  This book will soon be released in paperback.  It's in the proofing oven now and on its way to golden brown. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Proofing oven!!!  Yummmy    

I always stand infront of the proofing oven and watch the book rise, and then it smells so good when it comes out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's a small excerpt from the Red Cross of Gold XI:. the Son of the Moon. Meredith is in Scotland alone with Louis Champlain, the Chevalier of the Golden Key, who is looking after her and her twin babies. Mark is still in Italy only just returned from a mission to Arabia. The Grand Master has seemingly lost his mind an Mark is close behind him in that regard.

_"But Brother Edgard is back now. Let him have the damned thing! Mark Andrew should just come home, Louis," she told him as if he could make it happen. "I'm sure that all of these misunderstandings will be cleared up as soon as I can explain to him about the twins."

"He already knows about the twins, Meredith," Champlain told her. "The Djinni told him about them."

"The Djinni?!" Merry could not believe it.

"Furthermore, Brother Ramsay is not concerned about the children at this moment," Louis continued more hurriedly now. "He is more concerned about Simon. The Grand Master is planning to sacrifice Simon on the altar. Ramsay intends to stop him. The Ritter stands with d'Brouchart. The powers in Rome will stand with d'Brouchart against Ramsay. They will never know the truth of the matter. Cardinal Collalucci has the ear of the pope and Collalucci owes d'Brouchart his position at the Holy See. They will never know how Simon died if the sacrifice is made complete. Ramsay has not made a good impression on the Cardinal. He already thinks that Ramsay is a madman. Ramsay will not step down as Grand Master and there cannot be two Grand Masters."

The blood drained from Merry's face.

"Why? Why won't he give it up, Louis?" she asked him. Mark Andrew had not wanted the position when they had insisted he take it. Why would he want to risk everything now to try to keep the title he did not want to start with?

"He knows many things now, Sister," Champlain told her. _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

A word about the Djinni, sometimes commonly referred to as Genies (Genie in a Bottle, I Dream of Jeannie, Etc.?) These creatures were not simply imaginations of the fellows who wrote the The Arabian Nights







which can be had on Amazon for Kindle for $.99 or less. It's sixteen volumes long, translated by Captain Sir Richard Francis Burton of England back in the day, but the stories themselves were collected from Arabian folklore prior to the Middle Ages.

In Arabic, a Djinni is a supernatural creature that lives in a parallel world (like my underworld and Abyss in the Red Cross of Gold Series). The Djinn race holds a place similar to Christian Angels in the general scheme of things and taken together with Angels and humans, supposedly makes up the third sentient creations of God (Allah, to those using the Koran as a reference book for them). They possess free will and can be either good or evil, just like Angels.

The Djinn race is frequently mentioned in the Qur'an, and there is an entire Surah (chapter in the Koran) titled Al-Jinn. Christian lore tells us that Lucifer was an Angel who rebelled against God and was cast out of Heaven onto the earth, Islam maintains that Iblis was a Djinni who had been allowed to live among the Angels before his rebellion got him kicked out of Heaven as well.

One of the characters in my series is a Djinni who shows up in Book IX:.The Queen of the Abyss







. He has been imprisoned in the Abyss for a thousand years and he has a lot of catching up to do. His idea of a good meal might be Pate de Templar on rye toast. Especially if the Templar happens to smell exceptional tasty.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Misadventures, catastrophes and disasters best describe the sudden downturn in the life of the immortal Knight of Death. Just when he thinks he has it all figured out after 837 years working as alchemist and assassin for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, poor Knights of Solomon's Temple, he suddenly learns that fate has a different path in mind for him.

Hi! I'm Brendan Carroll, author of the Red Cross of Gold series of action/adventure novels detailing the exploits of the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay, a simple Scot trying to live out his long existence in the relative seclusion of the Scottish lowlands, making gold for the clandestine Order of Templars who survived the Middle Ages, the Inquisition and every global disaster for the last millennium in secrecy. These are the real men behind all the conspiracy theories. They know all about the Philosopher's Stone, the Holy Grail, the Nephelim, the Crystal Skulls, Easter Island, the Great Pyramid and they know what really happened to the dinosaurs, just to name a few things of interest. This 28 book, super-series ties most all of the world's mysteries together in one continuing adventure as the Knight of Death is drawn into an unstoppable flight into Armageddon.

Currently, books I through XVI are published in Kindle format with Book I- Book VIII are available in DTB (paperback) from Amazon Createspace and in several e-pub formats at Smashwords as well.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3231

Feel free to comment on this thread about the books or the trailer. I will be glad to answer any questions or just chat.
Sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The trailer is great, Mr. Brendan.  Looks like it should be on the big screen!    It's a good introduction to the series.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> The trailer is great, Mr. Brendan. Looks like it should be on the big screen!  It's a good introduction to the series.


Thankyou so much, Miss Miller.  It's wonderful to hear your voice (er, read your voice) again.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have been working hard on my Facebook pages and have a new fan page on there. Unfortunately, I can't get a shorty name for it right now, but the link is:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249

Please feel free to stop by and leave a comment.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you are looking for a novel (or series of novels) with plenty of action and villains you love to hate, then* The Red  Cross of Gold * Series is for you. Here's an excerpt from the twelfth book in the series *The Son of the Moon  *   which is now available in paperback as well as Kindle and Smashwords:

_It had been very difficult to keep the British government from going after Mark Andrew Ramsay with everything that Scotland Yard could throw at him. They tried to call him in. They wanted him to surrender. They wanted to know who he was. They had made an entire profile of him from fabrications, speculations and fantasies, but they had never come close to learning the truth about the man that they suspected of being a murderer of the worst kind who had beheaded a man and left his head in a box in a strange, dark laboratory of some sort in a great old house in Lothian, Scotland. They had learned that the house had been in possession of the Ramsay family for several hundred years and that there had apparently been an entire string of men calling themselves Mark Andrew Ramsay living there from time to time through the centuries. Paul Richmond and Jerry McPhee had fled to the sanctuary of the Isle of Ramsay after the death of Jonathan Brookes. The old cook had fairly given himself a heart attack when the government had confiscated the house and lands, including the Chapel of Glessyn. Omar regretted the death of the old man. He had truly loved old Jonathan. The cook had been very good to him when he had lived with Mark Ramsay and Meredith Sinclair as a boy, but he had been old even then. Surely he had been in his eighties or perhaps even ninety. But Omar had become distracted. He was sitting atop his palace in New Babylon, searching the horizon for glimpses of what might be occurring in the west as was his usual Wednesday night occupation. It had become a habit whenever he was home in New Babylon to come up to the roof every Wednesday night after supper with his wife to gaze into the eyes of the crystal skull and try to discern what he saw there.

Omar held the confidential report and profile of his grandfather constructed by Scotland Yard‟s finest investigators. It was laughable and yet, it made him shudder to his toes to think that Mark Ramsay had finally caught the attention of the general population of England after living there off and on for a thousand years and they still knew almost nothing about him. Even their drawings and spurious photographs of him were all wrong._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you are looking for a novel (or series of novels) with plenty of action and villains you love to hate, then The _Red  Cross of Gold Series _ is for you. Here's an excerpt from the eleventh book in the series _Ars Arabia _ which is now available in paperback as well as Kindle and Smashwords. Mark Andrew and Meredith are trying to conjure a long dead Native American witch to learn the whereabouts of the Djinni:

_
"I will tell you in return for the gifts I ask." The witch stepped back, still holding the blanket.
"Let her have the blanket!" Merry shouted to him.
"I'll give ye th' blanket, but not me 'air!" Mark Andrew told her.
"Give me the blanket and one of your silver ornaments." She smiled at him.
"I'll give ye th' blanket and if you tell me what I want to know, I'll give you the trinket, but only if you can take it out of my hair." 
"You will give me the blanket and the silver and you will have what you wish," she told him and stepped forward again.
"Tell me what I want to know!" He took hold of her hand. 
The woman leaned her head back and howled like a wolf. Immediately, her cry was answered by a number of similar voices.
"Oh, no!" Merry said and looked about frantically. "Let go of her!"
Mark Andrew dropped her hand.
"I will give you the knowledge, Adar." The woman placed one hand on his face. "If you will agree to stay with me for a while&#8230;"
The wolves howled again and Merry fell to her knees. She tried to get up, but could not find the ground around her. It seemed she floated in nothing for several minutes. There was no sound, no sight and no air. 
When she opened her eyes again, she was sitting on the cold step with the wind whipping around her. Mark Andrew was on his knees next to her, staring into nothingness and blinking as if he had just awakened from sleepwalking.
"Mark!" She got to her feet and then pulled him up beside her. "What happened? Where is she?"
"I know where he is," Mark Andrew told her when his eyes finally focused on her face. 
The Indian woman was gone. The blanket was gone and one of the earrings from the white braid was gone as well along with most of what had been left of his dignity._


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

How can a person pass by the title of a thread called, "Anyone up for a good beheading?"  

Why just yesterday I was sitting in my car and thought "I've lost my head!"  Well, actually it was my keys.  Which again I found in my mouth (an auxiliary hand).


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I found my keys in the refrigerator once.  I had given up on searching for them and gone for a cool drink while waiting on the locksmith fellow to arrive... d'oh!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've been looking for a good snippet for the snippet challenge thread and discovered Book XIII of the Assassin Chronicles again. I particularly like this book because it concerns dragons and a certain mysterious loch in Scotland. Another bit of The Red Cross of Gold XIII:. The Children of the Temple:

_He picked up the ring and slipped it onto his finger. He heard the dragon's grumble and smelled the stench of the sulfurous fire that she spouted into the air above the roofless building. She was drawing another breath, making ready to sweep the room with fire.
"Inanna." Mark Andrew looked up at the dragon and she lowered her head to look at him. The dragon released the breath slowly and the hot wind of the aborted destruction whipped his hair about, almost flattening him with its force. Inanna suddenly withdrew and left him standing in the rubble of the crannog with Lemarik.
The Djinni turned to look at him, smiling broadly. His smile faded when he saw the ring on Mark Andrew's finger.
"Recall Annoni, my friend. Send her back to the Abyss," Mark Andrew told him. There was no satisfaction in this conquest. The Djinn's expression was one of total devastation. He looked down at the floor and then back up at Mark Andrew.
"What is it?" he asked.
"I cannot." Lemarik shook his head sadly. "I have no control over her. She has grown too strong and I do not have the urn. When she found out that I could not put her away in the urn, she turned on me and almost killed me as well. She does as she pleases. I have no power over her. She learned of her freedom just after she destroyed your castle. I am very sorry, Adar. If she goes to Scotland, there is nothing I can do to stop her. Magick is only good as long as it is well maintained. You should know that, my friend. Even the lovely Yasmin did not know that the dragon was free. I could not bring myself to tell her. She would have been very angry with me and she would not have let me talk with my son, Omar."
"In th' ring, Lemarik," Mark Andrew said irritably. He went to gather his belongings as the occupants of the other crannogs began to work their way though the wreckage on the causeway linking his room to theirs. The Djinni dissipated in a wisp of smoke and Mark Andrew closed the ring's lid. Two down. One to go. And then he would set things right.
"Are ye oll roight in thair, neighbor?" one of the men called to him.
"Aye!" he answered and went to get the urn from the deck. He was very grateful that he'd left it out there. It had been protected by the thick, sturdy wall of the structure. "I'll be roight out. 'ave ye evar seen such a storm, friend?!" He called to his rescuers.
"No, nevar!" The man made his way into the demolished crannog and looked about wide-eyed. "I thought thot Nessie 'ad ye!"
"Aye!" Mark Andrew picked up his silver briefcase and smiled at the man. "So did I!"_


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Awesome book! OK... now where's the NEXT one?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Alright, Miss Meredith, Book XVII:. Full Circle is now up and running complete with a cover image:











And I thought you would like to know that two of your very most hated characters play major roles in this book and you might change your mind about them.... maybe?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Tis a foine book me brother...now off with iss grubby head! ole Bumpenhishead the chef on the ship ( he wants to write a book but he does not have knowledge of how a pencil works and besides he cannot read)about numbers...back to the book its sitting in the Kindle... we all like the RCG series cause the books are close to home ...there mostly set in Scotland or close to it ha (big Viking laugh) and most of the blood drops wash off as a foot note... we lost many a dead tree book when waves wuld wash over the ship and when we were reading mamillers stuff we lost an autographed copy on those rocky shores of Utah so we wrapped our kindle with sharan wrap and we have never looked back...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So this Bumpenhishead, is his first name George?  Tell him to just buy insurance with Aflac or Geico and have the duck or the gecko write down his stories.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Alright, Miss Meredith, Book XVII:. Full Circle is now up and running complete with a cover image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...Huuuuuh... I am NOW IN *LOVE*with *Luke ANDREW! *


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I told you that Luke Andrew wasn't all that bad... well, maybe he was a little bad. But he has redeeming qualities and he cuts a fine figure in a kilt. 










OK, so maybe not Luke...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I told you that Luke Andrew wasn't all that bad... well, maybe he was a little bad. But he has redeeming qualities and he cuts a fine figure in a kilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NOT Luke ANDREW! HE is HOT!... this guy... not so much...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

He's good at accessorizing!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Miller, I try to give my characters good taste... in clothes, at least.  Luke Andrew is Mark Ramsay's son and looks a lot like him, so I would agree with Miss Meredith that the fellow in the previous post doesn't quite make it, but that's the shirt, if nothing else.  The modern kilt with suitcoat top always freaks me out a little bit, like they forgot to put on their pants and went out in their bath wrap and top half of their business suit.  I prefer the authentic, old style I guess.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you, Miss Miller, I try to give my characters good taste...


Lemerick I am sure thinks that quite a few of those characters taste good...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Limerick told me that eating kilt-wearers was dangerous due to the flashes and the various daggers and stuff included in the outfit.  He said the worst thing was getting kilt pins stuck between his teeth.   He had to swear off entirely on consuming Scots and brave Irishmen.  He accidently swallowed the chanter from a set of pipes once and went round squeaking and squawking for weeks.  Sad.  Sad.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Limerick told me that eating kilt-wearers was dangerous due to the flashes and the various daggers and stuff included in the outfit. He said the worst thing was getting kilt pins stuck between his teeth.  He had to swear off entirely on consuming Scots and brave Irishmen. He accidently swallowed the chanter from a set of pipes once and went round squeaking and squawking for weeks. Sad. Sad.


his squeaking and squawking was from my dgf baked beans


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, Mr. Warrior, it seems you are privy to information that I was unaware of. Then I shall forbid him to eat baked beans henceforth and threaten to put him back in my magick ring if he refuses to acquiesce to my request. I just learned that using many superfluously extravagant words is called "purple prose".  That must be why the Djinni likes to use big words.  He likes purple.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

when is the neck (ha) beheadin...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> when is the neck (ha) beheadin...


hahahaha!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> hahahaha!


I love that little laughing guy and I noticed that his 'ha's' are purple. Is it me or is it fate or something else? Someone tried to by me a purple shirt day before yesterday. My DD sent me an article that says that the microbes of ancient earth might have all been purple instead of green! My mom has a purple purse (which I had to carry around at the hospital today for a little while when she in day-surgery). I saw many envious eyes cast on it as I was walking out through the lobby... Ha! Ha! What is it with purple? Purple prose was a topic on here the other day. I'd never heard of it, but ever since, I'm being stalked by purple!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold XIII:. The Children of the Temple is now available at the Kindle store and also at Amazon.com in paperback form. The bottom link is for the paperback version, though they have not yet put up the descriptive material.

_Description: Mark Ramsay, Chevalier du Morte,poor Knight of Solomon's Temple, Assassin and Alchemist makes a desperate bid to 'set things right'. He creates his own dragon to fight the red serpent while the Templar Children all flee to the Underworld after the Mighty Djinn warns them of imminent mortal danger. Mark leaves Scotland for the Holy Lands only to have his plans thwarted as history begins to repeat itself. While Mark is facing off with his Brothers once more, Meredith, Lucio, Simon and the others are desperately trying to find him and bring home before he detroys everything. _











http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XIII-Chronicles/dp/1453628290/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277867677&sr=1-2


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Red Cross of Gold XIV:. the Skull of Sidon_ is now available in paperback book format, kindle and other e-formats.

Paperback Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XIV-Chronicles/dp/145364217X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278872862&sr=1-2


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I love that little laughing guy and I noticed that his 'ha's' are purple. Is it me or is it fate or something else? Someone tried to by me a purple shirt day before yesterday. My DD sent me an article that says that the microbes of ancient earth might have all been purple instead of green! My mom has a purple purse (which I had to carry around at the hospital today for a little while when she in day-surgery). I saw many envious eyes cast on it as I was walking out through the lobby... Ha! Ha! What is it with purple? Purple prose was a topic on here the other day. I'd never heard of it, but ever since, I'm being stalked by purple!


whatch out for purple people eaters my fiend er friend


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> whatch out for purple people eaters my fiend er friend


geee....isn't purple the color of the Minnesota VIKINGS!?!?!?!  Mr. Warrior, sir.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alright Bren, we'll give it a try and pass it to Lil'Bren after his return from travels.  Whilst this might seem a bit ignmatic, my youngest carries the same name (inclusive of spelling) and will find it a hoot to read a story by an author of the same name. 

Hopefully you'll not be more graphic than Weeks or Feist.  (His two favorite authors.)  

The only question I do have for you is: "Does it ever end?"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> geee....isn't purple the color of the Minnesota VIKINGS!?!?!?!  Mr. Warrior, sir.


yes some kin l o n g ago would banish their victims and roast them with chestnuts and eat them with little forks its a sad story...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Groggy1 said:


> Alright Bren, we'll give it a try and pass it to Lil'Bren after his return from travels. Whilst this might seem a bit ignmatic, my youngest carries the same name (inclusive of spelling) and will find it a hoot to read a story by an author of the same name.
> 
> Hopefully you'll not be more graphic than Weeks or Feist. (His two favorite authors.)
> 
> The only question I do have for you is: "Does it ever end?"


Ooops, I'm not familiar with Weeks or Feist, but I assure you most of the more intimate scenes are left up to the imagination... sometimes good... sometimes not. But it has some violence, a little cussin' that goes a long way (I mean, what group of self-respecting medieval knights would go around shouting "Oh my!" or "Goodness gracious!" when confronted with a dragon's breath.) Glad to accomodate you and I'm sure you're lil'Bren will be a fine representative of a grand old name. Thank you so much, but does it ever end? Well, all good things come to an end eventually... but that eventuality has not materialized.



mamiller said:


> geee....isn't purple the color of the Minnesota VIKINGS!?!?!?!  Mr. Warrior, sir.


My question to Mr. VW22 is this: why did they use "little forks"? Were they little purple people eaters or were the people they ate little and purple?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The little forks were used as a method of maintaining rations.  Tough times my friend.... only people with great money can afford big forks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ahhhh, portion control!! Like those itty bitty sammiches on the Dollar Value Menu at MacDonald's!! I get it.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh well - guess this one is going on the "when he's older list"  a bit much for him... (The edit scene killed any chance.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Amazon has dropped the price of _The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death _ and _the Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors _ to $1.99 as they are randomly wont to do from time to time. Get 'em while they are hot!! Happy Reading!  




















Groggy1 said:


> Oh well - guess this one is going on the "when he's older list" a bit much for him... (The edit scene killed any chance.)


Well, you didn't mention how old Lil'Bren is, but I hope to still be alive and kickin' when he's old enough to enjoy them on his own. I certainly hope you do now.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

*The Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope** is in God * is now available in paperback from Createspace/Amazon.com. at: Paperback Site: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XV-Chronicles/dp/1453646264/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1279987679&sr=1-2

Kindle version still only $2.99 at


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

great I purchase the books that I really like in hardcopy so I can lend them out to my buds hook them and tell them if they like the book its a series and they can buy a Kindle or the hard copies several have gotten Kindles and a few have purchased the hardbacks...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet is now available in paperback on Amazon at the following link:

Paperback Link: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XVI-Chronicles/dp/145365433X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280508772&sr=1-2

Kindle version still only $2.99 at:


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

thanks Brendan... we are pleased to announce we have it on the ship's Kindle and the hard copy is in our homeport's library


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

My apologies to anyone who has been trying to purchase the Kindle version of the _Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope is in God _ lately. I discovered yesterday that the link was not working and that the book was not available in ebook at Kindle Amazon. I am certain that the problem will be resolved in a day or so.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Book XV:. My Hope is in God is now up and running with the correct link. Just ordered the proof for XVIII:. The Company of Women from Createspace and will soon have it up in paperback. Meanwhile, take a look at the preliminary design for the cover for Book XIX:. How Men Do It, which should be out on Kindle around the first part of September.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow!  I'm speechless.  (a rare thing for me)  That is just a gripping cover.  Well done!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hap.... hap.... haaaaapppppyyyyyy Birfday, Miss Miller!! Thank you for your praise. It means a lot to me.  Here's a little cake I made for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice video. Fur Elise as the creme de la creme!
How do you like the title "The Reluctant Warrior"
Might not be far off from what you're doing. Hope I get it written - it would be book 5 of my series.
Congrats on you book.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hap.... hap.... haaaaapppppyyyyyy Birfday, Miss Miller!! Thank you for your praise. It means a lot to me.  Here's a little cake I made for you.


Thank you, Mr. Brendan. Like Mark Ramsay, you're exposing the softer side. You used pink icing  Well...I don't think Mark Ramsay ever used pink icing on a cake for Meredith? Did he?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

davethedc said:


> Nice video. Fur Elise as the creme de la creme!
> How do you like the title "The Reluctant Warrior"
> Might not be far off from what you're doing. Hope I get it written - it would be book 5 of my series.
> Congrats on you book.


Thanks for the compliment, Dave. I'll take a look at it when it comes out. I had fun making the video and hope to make more as time allows. I've learned so many things since becoming my own promotional agent. Let me know when yours is ready. 


mamiller said:


> Thank you, Mr. Brendan. Like Mark Ramsay, you're exposing the softer side. You used pink icing  Well...I don't think Mark Ramsay ever used pink icing on a cake for Meredith? Did he?


You are certainly welcome, Miss Miller. And you are right, if Mark Ramsay made a cake for Miss Meredith, it would have to be necessarily Devil's Food Cake with Magickal Icing and a few fresh strawberries since those are her favorites.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

enough of this soft side stuff...give us a quote showing us Mark's "soft side"...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, Mr. Warrior, here you go!
_From the Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors_:

"How could I have been so stupid? So arrogant?" Mark was a bit calmer now, but his voice was still hoarse from crying. "Tell me, Brother. And what did she do to poison the boy against me so that he can't even speak to me? He was terrified of me. Tell me, Brother!"
"I can't tell you anything," Lucio sighed. "I would have had to hear it myself to judge. It is not the end of the world."
"No? Oh, yes, that's right," Mark's tone changed. He rolled down the window and threw the monogrammed handkerchief into the wind viciously. "What was I thinking? That's what we're waiting on. The end of the world so we can go into battle for God. God&#8230; who has done this to me. And to you." 
"No," Lucio looked at him in alarm. "You must not say such things! It is dangerous."
"Dangerous! I'll tell you what is dangerous, Brother," Mark Andrew slammed his fist against the dash of the car again. Certainly they would have to buy the whole car if he kept destroying it. "The company of women is dangerous. Just like the


Spoiler



damned


 Rule says."


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Mr. Warrior, here you go!
> _From the Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors_:
> 
> "How could I have been so stupid? So arrogant?" Mark was a bit calmer now, but his voice was still hoarse from crying. "Tell me, Brother. And what did she do to poison the boy against me so that he can't even speak to me? He was terrified of me. Tell me, Brother!"
> ...


me n the crew live for danger just ask our dw and dgf


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold XIX:. How Men Do It  is now available at the Kindle Store for only $2.99.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just amazing that this series keeps on going Brendan.  There hasn't been a boring one yet!  Is the series complete and you keep adding them as e-books or are you still writing them?  How long have you been writing the Red Cross of Gold series?  As you know, I bought the first one for DH as he is a Knights Templar and loves the fantasy genre (I think that is how they are classified?) and anything with a masonic theme.  He kept telling me how much he enjoyed them and to keep adding them to his kindle whenever another came up.  I didn't start the series until after he had read the first six or so.  Now we both excitedly wait for each new one.  

He is actually at Grand Lodge this week and I just called to tell him to check his kindle.  Great timing.  Thanks again!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I am totally flattered, Miss Crebel.  I remember that you bought them for you DH to start with.  What made you decide to read them? I hope that you continue to enjoy them.  The entire series is done in rough draft all the way to the bitter end which is down the road a ways.  I started writing the series back around 1995.  It took me about 5 years to write them.  I've been editing them and putting them them out for the past three years.  I started with POD for the first one back when it cost a mint to do it.  Sold nothing.  Then when Kindle came along, I thought well, why not?  Better than leaving the series on floppy disc.  At the time, I had them locked in a safe deposit box.   Now I'm working on Book XX with my co-editors.  Continue to enjoy them.  I appreciate your kind words and tell your DH hello from me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I am totally flattered, Miss Crebel. I remember that you bought them for you DH to start with. What made you decide to read them? I hope that you continue to enjoy them. The entire series is done in rough draft all the way to the bitter end which is down the road a ways. I started writing the series back around 1995. It took me about 5 years to write them. I've been editing them and putting them them out for the past three years. I started with POD for the first one back when it cost a mint to do it. Sold nothing. Then when Kindle came along, I thought well, why not? Better than leaving the series on floppy disc. At the time, I had them locked in a safe deposit box.  Now I'm working on Book XX with my co-editors. Continue to enjoy them. I appreciate your kind words and tell your DH hello from me.


Why did I start to read them? I guess because DH kept telling me how interesting they were and I wanted to be able to discuss them with him. I read faster than he does, so it didn't take me long to catch up and I was thoroughly hooked. I think my favorite character is actually the Ritter. DH frequently quotes "the company of women is a dangerous thing." I don't know why he would say that to me .

Five years really doesn't seem like a very long time for the volume of work you have produced with this series. We are looking forward to the rest. We would gladly pay a higher price too, I am amazed that you continue to keep the on-going volumes bargain priced.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

*rushing off to purchase immediately*

Woo hoo! (Say I and your newest fan, my Mom.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Why did I start to read them? I guess because DH kept telling me how interesting they were and I wanted to be able to discuss them with him. I read faster than he does, so it didn't take me long to catch up and I was thoroughly hooked. I think my favorite character is actually the Ritter. DH frequently quotes "the company of women is a dangerous thing." I don't know why he would say that to me .
> 
> Five years really doesn't seem like a very long time for the volume of work you have produced with this series. We are looking forward to the rest. We would gladly pay a higher price too, I am amazed that you continue to keep the on-going volumes bargain priced.


Wow, I am indeed proud to hear your praise and flattered again! I like the Ritter, myself. Doom and gloom and all that. Everyone needs one of those in the family. But you must be talking about the younger version by now. I have a good friend that calls me regularly to cuss me out for making her like characters that she started out hating. I think it is only fair to give everyone a chance to redeem themselves.  Even the worst of the worst. I hope you will continue liking after Book XXI. There is a huge surprise coming up in the next book. Thanks, Miss Crebel.


GreenThumb said:


> *rushing off to purchase immediately*
> Woo hoo! (Say I and your newest fan, my Mom.)


Thanks Miss Thumb and Miss Thumb Senior! I hope you both enjoy it. If you read the above message to Miss Crebel, you'll see that a surprise is coming up in Book XX which I am hoping will not throw too many people into an uproar! Thank you so much.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Things are looking up for the sixth book in the Assassin Chronicles: The Dragonslayer. Two very nice reviews at Amazon. 
How many times have you done all the work, taken all the risks and sweated all the sweat only to have your boss take all the credit? Well, this is the ultimate case of such treatment.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The mild-mannered Mystic Healer, Knight of the Serpent, suddenly makes good on his title by stealing Merry away from Mark in a deceptive manner reminiscent of the Serpent in the Garden of Eden, Eve and the Apple. Surprisingly enough Mark Andrew does not kill him right away, but instead makes a death-pact with him. Meredith decides that the Order would be better off without her, but al Hafiz al Sajek and John Paul have other ideas. The Red Cross of Gold VIII:. The Silver Caduceus, 8th book in the Assassin Chronicles still only $2.99 at the Kindle Book Store.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I did not think Simon had it in him and Meredith is head strong it seems...sometimes too much for her on good...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I did not think Simon had it in him an Meredith is head strong it seems...sometimes too much for her on good...


Meredith? Headstrong?? hahahaha


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Meredith? Headstrong?? hahahaha


well for along time Meredith thought the light that she could see from the mud bog was a train with a short in its headlight (it was from the lighthouse from your book ma)


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

meredith reminds me of one ur editors...Ms. Stangantrottencrotchlee esq.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_
The Knight of Death_ currently rated as #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult at amazon.

Assassin Chronicles: Misadventures, catastrophes and disasters best describe the sudden downturn in the life of the immortal Knight of Death. Just when he thinks he has it all figured out after almost 900 years working as alchemist and assassin for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, poor Knights of Solomon's Temple, he suddenly learns that fate has a different path in mind for him.

Hi! I'm Brendan Carroll, author of the Red Cross of Gold series of action/adventure novels detailing the exploits of the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay, a simple Scot trying to live out his long existence in the relative seclusion of the Scottish lowlands, making gold for the clandestine Order of Templars who survived the Middle Ages, the Inquisition and every global disaster for the last millennium in secrecy. These are the real men behind all the conspiracy theories. They know all about the Philosopher's Stone, the Holy Grail, the Nephelim, the Crystal Skulls, Easter Island, the Great Pyramid and they know what really happened to the dinosaurs, just to name a few things of interest. This 28 book, super-series ties most all of the world's mysteries together in one continuing adventure as the Knight of Death is drawn into an unstoppable flight into Armageddon.

Currently, books I through XX are published in Kindle format with Book I- Book XVIII are available in DTB (paperback) from Amazon Createspace.

Feel free to post on this site and ask anything you like&#8230; within reason.

Sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Holy cow! Top 50! Way to go, Mr. Brendan!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Holy cow! Top 50! Way to go, Mr. Brendan!


DITTO! ma that dancin thing would be a good mascot for our ship...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Vw, sir, when you call me "ma" I feel like your mother.  

"Now run along to school there, vw-ey.  Don't lose your mittens again."


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What!? VW told me that you ARE his mother!! And I believed him.  Wait til I get my hands on his scraggly Viking beard!

He said your real name was Ma Ureenisky Millerskinnagginkupter.  Geesh.

Well, seems like Miss Miller and I were both featured on SyriaSays.com today and I received a very nice 4+ review.  I swear I paid for a 5+...  , but I'll take it.  Nice review, good words and me... I'm happy. 

Thank you, Syria!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> What!? VW told me that you ARE his mother!! And I believed him. Wait til I get my hands on his scraggly Viking beard!
> 
> He said your real name was Ma Ureenisky Millerskinnagginkupter. Geesh.
> 
> ...


myr motherr onlyr byr birthr...errI mean by pillaging and its MA Ureeniskyr Millerskinnagginkayruptorr. and 
that geesh stuff is good on Texas Toast...WE saw that you both were on SyriaSays.com great job you two...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Misadventures, catastrophes and disasters best describe the sudden downturn in the life of the immortal Knight of Death. Just when he thinks he has it all figured out after 837 years working as alchemist and assassin for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, poor Knights of Solomon's Temple, he suddenly learns that fate has a different path in mind for him.

Hello from Cyber Space! I'm Brendan Carroll, author of the Red Cross of Gold series of action/adventure novels detailing the exploits of the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay, a simple Scot trying to live out his long existence in the relative seclusion of the Scottish lowlands, making gold for the clandestine Order of Templars who survived the Middle Ages, the Inquisition and every global disaster for the last millennium in secrecy. These are the real men behind all the conspiracy theories. They know all about the Philosopher's Stone, the Holy Grail, the Nephelim, the Crystal Skulls, Easter Island, the Great Pyramid and they know what really happened to the dinosaurs, just to name a few things of interest. This 28 book, super-series ties most all of the world's mysteries together in one continuing adventure as the Knight of Death is drawn into an unstoppable flight into Armageddon.

Give the gift that keeps on going from the here and now to the there and then. Assassin Chronicles:. The Red Cross of Gold.

Currently, books I through XX are published in Kindle format with Book I- Book XVIII all available in DTB (paperback) from Amazon.

Sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_ The Red Cross of Gold XIX:. How Men Do It_ will be ready to order from Amazon.com in paperback form in about 3 days. In the meantime, don't forget to load up your kindle gifts with lots of Indie Fantasy at bargain prices.
The Red Cross of Gold, Assassin Chronicles Books 1-20 are available at Amazon.com for only $2.99 each and will provide hours of good reading for the Holidays and Winter season.

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year  or Simply: Have a Wonderful Yuletide Season!

Assassin Chronicles: The Red Cross of Gold [URL=I:]I:. The Knight of Death[/url]


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Somehow I missed the release announcement for book 20, but not to worry. I have it now!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I thought you might have given up on me, Miss Greenthumb!  But hang on to your hat, Cross Purposes might make you Cross.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Shhhh!!!


Spoiler



(not!)

I just wanted to drop the hint that Brendan's favorite assassins are being featured in an anthology coming out soon...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Red Cross of Gold XIX:. How Men Do It_ is available in paperback form as well as Kindle on Amazon. 
Two of the most incongruous characters in the series are thrown together as the Will of God eludes his Templars as well as his Prophet. Here they are comforting one another in a mutual hour of need.

_Omar tossed the grass onto the ground in front of their feet. Simon bent to retrieve it.
"But by the Grace of God you may be saved." Simon held up the grass sprig. The end of the stalk was covered with tiny seeds. He crumbled them off in his hand and spread them on the breeze in front of him. They scattered and fell into the grass farther from the boulder. "If you had not plucked this grass from this boulder and tossed it casually into the meadow, its seeds might have been blown further into the rock and lost forever. By your hand, through the will of God, this seed has been saved and this grass will not perish from the face of the earth, but will live on."
Omar's face changed slightly as he considered Simon's words.
"So the will of God is immutable."
"It is."
"And it is the will of God that we are here?"
"It is."
"And all that has befallen us is the will of God?"
"True."
"And we should rejoice in knowing that we are His children and that He will use us to His best purposes?"
"We should."
"Then why are we so depressed?"
"Because we are people," Simon smiled at him. "But you are absolutely correct, Omar. We should rejoice that we are here and that we were not consumed by the black evil of the Queen. God has another purpose in mind for us." Now he was comforting himself as well as Omar.
"You have made me feel much better, Father. I am grateful." Omar stood up and looked about as the sun's rays turned the meadow gold._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ars Arabia is currently available in Kindle format for $2.99 at Amazon and other ebook formats at Smashwords for $3.99. The paperback version is available for $12.99 from amazon. Things really begin to get strange in this book. In strange twist of fate, the Chevalier du Morte, finds himself suddenly catapulted into the role of Grand Master of the Order of the Red Cross of Gold when four members of the Order are struck down simultaneously in a mysterious incident. He is plagued by the idea that he has committed the unforgiveable sin while trying desperately to discover the whereabouts of the Djinn creature whom he suspects has put a curse on the Order. Once more, he inadvertantly incurs the wrath of the Grand Master and another of his beloved Brothers turns against him and calls for his head. He must defeat the Djinni, overcome his own personal demons and figure out some way to get things back to normal before the entire Order falls to pieces.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ars Arabia is currently available in Kindle format for $2.99 at Amazon and other ebook formats at Smashwords for $3.99. The paperback version is available for $12.99 from amazon. Things really begin to get strange in this book. In strange twist of fate, the Chevalier du Morte, finds himself suddenly catapulted into the role of Grand Master of the Order of the Red Cross of Gold when four members of the Order are struck down simultaneously in a mysterious incident. He is plagued by the idea that he has committed the unforgiveable sin while trying desperately to discover the whereabouts of the Djinn creature whom he suspects has put a curse on the Order. Once more, he inadvertantly incurs the wrath of the Grand Master and another of his beloved Brothers turns against him and calls for his head. He must defeat the Djinni, overcome his own personal demons and figure out some way to get things back to normal before the entire Order falls to pieces.


...seems simple enough.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Simple?  Mark Andrew likes simple, but your idea of simple is... well, sort of... complex.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

complex as fourth level math as simple as planning a good piliaging (my spell checker is on shore leave) versus a bad one


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's a little bit of _The Red Cross of Gold III:. The Head of the Crow_, the third book in the Assassin's Chronicles series.

_"But why him? Why not one of us? Simon? Or me? Or even de Bleu? We were all here. We all took the Argent vive." Lucio was confused beyond measure.
"Because it was made with the Blood of the Dragon, the Blood of the Crucifixion, his blood." Champlain's face glowed with a comprehension that was lost on Lucio.
"How do you know all these things?" Lucio's own face clouded over. 
"I learned it from the boy," Champlain answered shortly and blinked rapidly at him, trying not to cry. "I cannot explain it, Brother. I knew nothing of what had occurred here nine years ago until I saw it all in John Paul's eyes. He showed me. But who are these men who have taken Sir Ramsay?"
"Benedictine priests," Lucio spat the words. "I thought they were friends of Simon."
"Simon was a Cistercian friar," Champlain said thoughtfully. "They have tricked him. They are not friends."
"Or he is in league with them," Lucio said darkly.
"Do not speak ill of Brother d'Ornan," Champlain scowled at him.
"I am sorry, Brother," Lucio whispered and drew a deep breath. He regretted the remark immediately. Lucio's mind was racing. Simon very well could have orchestrated the whole thing. Simon was not exactly what everyone thought him to be, but Lucio kept forgetting that he was the only one who could read Simon's soul with his mystery. Lucio had seen many things in the Healer's auric capsule that belied his more apparent innocence. "I&#8230; am trying to make sense of all of this."
"What I don't understand is how the Benedictines learned of Ramsay's condition, how they found him here and what they intend to do with the stone," Champlain muttered almost to himself. He was deeply troubled. "We must find Simon and we must find Sir Ramsay. We must have the Stone."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is another small excerpt from The Red Cross of Gold XXI:. The Dead Confess No Sins. I posted it over on the Valentine's romance scene thread at Amazon. It is a little different from your average romantic scene:

_"There was no feast." Mark Andrew sat down on one of the protruding shelves of rock. "I had hoped that you could tell me of the outcome. I left before it was over, but I believe that we were victorious."
"Ohhh. I see that you were in a hurry, but my visions here are somewhat blurry. I can see that you are weary and your own sight has grown bleary. But now we'll spend some time together and come to know each other better. Here you can be truly free as long as you remain with me. I have feasted on the dead and sleep comes easy to my head. The fare is far from being good and I would prefer some other food. But who am I to voice complaints against the actions of the saints? Send me back unto the darkness of my underwater lair. Though I cared not for the starkness, I was much contented there. Brought me here you did to serve you and now my presence doth unnerve you. Semiramis cannot touch you as long unto my breast I clutch you. Lo, a dragon's love is near eternal, the love of woman reeks infernal. I could keep you here forever if you but from this world did sever."
"Then how say you I would be free?" He asked. "If here you would imprison me?" He felt himself sliding into the poetic speech and shook his head tiredly.
"Rest your head beside me now and I will be glad to show you how. My love for you is deep and true and beauty is that I have for you."
Inanna moved her head from its perch and stretched her neck out, placing her chin on the rocks beside him.
Rest sounded good. He had not meant to come here just yet, but this was something he could not afford to put off long, if he hoped to ever fulfill the promise made to the dragon concerning Lucio's soul. The Golden Eagle would have to fend for himself a bit longer. And he could do nothing at the moment to help the others. He had done all he could do and he had gone as far as he could go. Just for a little while he would stay here and then go back and finish everything. He slid from the rock onto the floor of the cavern and leaned his back against the dragon's neck. He could not only hear her heart beating a slow comforting rhythm, he could feel it. Her dark scales were smooth and warm and felt very soothing to his aching back. He closed his eyes as she began to snore peacefully in the light of the silvery glow of the ceiling. So peaceful here&#8230;just a little while was all he could afford, just a bit of rest was all he needed&#8230;
"Adar?" 
Mark Andrew frowned. Someone had come so soon to find him?
"Adar?" 
He opened his eyes and found a tall woman dressed in a shimmering black gown standing in front of him. Her long, black hair hung in shining ringlets on her shoulders. Her deep green eyes twinkled in the silvery light of the moon. A dream. He remembered this woman from other dreams, but he had never met her in his waking life. And so&#8230; it was a dream. To sleep, to dream&#8230; who had said that? To dream of sleeping.
She reached for his hand and helped him up. He no longer felt tired or sick. The cool breeze of the evening blew his hair back. They were standing on a rocky ledge above the ocean. Hundreds of gulls circled about in the salty air, effortlessly drifting on the breeze above the breakwaters below. The dream placed one cool hand on his face.
"The evening sky awaits us," she told him and looked up at the great expanse of the Milky Way that crossed the sky under the moon's glowing orb. She pointed away to the horizon. "There lies Jupiter and there! Saturn. You promised."
"I did?" He smiled at her and then she kissed his lips lightly, almost in the Templar fashion. "Are you my sister?" 
"I am yours, but I am no sister. And yes, you did promise. Don't you remember?" She whispered in his ear and her voice made him shudder to his toes. He reminded himself of his son, Lemarik. There was much to be said for the charms of women, but this was no woman like any other.
"I really shouldn't be here with you," he told her. "I don't know your name."
"Is it important to you?" She asked him as she slipped her arms around his waist under the purple cloak.
"It should be," he nodded. "A lady should not keep secrets from wizards. He might be tempted to find them out."
"Then call me Rain," she laughed and her voice sounded like gentle rain falling in a spring glen.
"That is a strange name. Did you choose it for yourself? Or did your father give it to you?" He knew this was but a dream and he had no idea from whence his questions came.
"You may call me anything you like for you are my father. It matters very little as long as you know who I am and recognize me when you see me."
"But why Rain?" He asked and pulled her close burying his face against her neck. She smelled like the meadow after rain. 
"Because when the storms blow, you will remember me and you will hear my voice in the thunder and see my glory in the lightning. And when the gentle rains fall upon your face, you will see my face and know that I am thinking of you."
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Here is another small excerpt from The Red Cross of Gold XXI:. The Dead Confess No Sins. I posted it over on the Valentine's romance scene thread at Amazon. It is a little different from your average romantic scene:
> 
> _"There was no feast." Mark Andrew sat down on one of the protruding shelves of rock. "I had hoped that you could tell me of the outcome. I left before it was over, but I believe that we were victorious."
> "Ohhh. I see that you were in a hurry, but my visions here are somewhat blurry. I can see that you are weary and your own sight has grown bleary. But now we'll spend some time together and come to know each other better. Here you can be truly free as long as you remain with me. I have feasted on the dead and sleep comes easy to my head. The fare is far from being good and I would prefer some other food. But who am I to voice complaints against the actions of the saints? Send me back unto the darkness of my underwater lair. Though I cared not for the starkness, I was much contented there. Brought me here you did to serve you and now my presence doth unnerve you. Semiramis cannot touch you as long unto my breast I clutch you. Lo, a dragon's love is near eternal, the love of woman reeks infernal. I could keep you here forever if you but from this world did sever."
> ...


"average" me thinks not...great scene


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's an interesting bit of trivia concerning the Knights Templar:

It is said in many superstitions that Friday is an inauspicious day or unlucky day to do or begin things or that unlucky or unhappy things occur more on Friday than any other day of the week.

Certainly, Friday was an inauspicious day for the Knights Templar because Friday the 13th day of October 1307 was the day that the Order's leaders and many of its Knights were arrested and charged with blasphemy. The tradition has come down to us that Friday, the 13th is an unlucky day. It surely was for the Templars.

The term "holding the feet to the fire" may cause shudders of terror in those who know the truth of the origins of this phrase in such popular use today.


Spoiler



In the Middle Ages, prisoners were often tortured into confession by having the soles of their feet held to the fire until they capitulated. One Templar prisoner's feet were burned so badly that the bones actually fell out of his feet and he carried them to his trial in a box to show the cruelty of his treatment.


 Knowing this bit of trivia might persuade many to refrain from using the phrase lightly.

Read about modern Knights Templar in the Assassin Chronicles. Happy Reading!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from the Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death. Two of the Council members are trying to smuggle in a third member in order to learn what has happened to their Knight of Death. The plan is not well thought out.

_"Where does this rug go?" She asked.
"Wherever we take it, signorina," Dambretti smiled at her and hefted the weight of the rug to a better position on his shoulder, causing Simon to stagger dangerously behind him. "It was my understanding that signorina Valentino wanted the rug upstairs in one of the guest bedrooms. That she had a special guest I believe or some such. I don't know which room exactly, of course, you understand&#8230;"
"Of course," the maid's frown deepened. They could leave it in the hall, she told them. She knew that the only guest in the house was the strange fellow on the third floor and she had been instructed not to bother him under any circumstances, but tomorrow was the big day and there would be other strangers coming to the house. All the bedrooms on the second floor were carpeted. It had to be the stranger's dormer room. She glanced up the stairs at the double doors of Miss Merry's bedroom. She did not want to wake Miss Valentino. The woman scared her. If she did not need a job, she would have been elsewhere and especially lately.
"All right," she nodded. "Follow me and be quiet."
"Yes, ma'am," D'Ornan answered and they started up the stairs. 
When they reached the third floor, the maid stopped abruptly and they almost ran her down. The door to the man's room stood open. She peeked cautiously into the room and then waved them inside. He was not there. Bien. Good. They could deliver the rug and be gone and she could make brownie points with the woman when she found that her rug had been delivered and installed in time for the fiesta. She certainly hoped she was doing the right thing. She showed them the way and they carried the rug inside the room and laid it on the floor.
Dambretti looked around the room. Ramsay was not there. No one was there and there was no sign that indicated the identity of the occupant, other than a pair of black boots thrown carelessly on the bed. Not like the meticulous Knight of Death to put his boots on the bed.
"We will require a broom and a&#8230; hammer," d'Ornan told the woman when Dambretti said nothing.
"I don't know, senor. I don't think it would be wise," she looked about. She did not want to leave them alone. The broom and hammer would require a trip down to the kitchen storeroom and then they would make noise if they used a hammer. She wondered where the mysterious stranger was.
"Please, signorina," Lucio took her hand. "We are already in the most grave trouble. If our boss finds out we have bummed another job, he'll fire us and our children will starve."
The maid almost laughed at his exaggeration, but he was so very charming. 
"That's correct, mademoiselle," d'Ornan made his plea. "I am so very sorry for this inconvenience, but it is just as my friend has said. Our boss will have our heads if we fail to deliver this rug today. And it would not be right to just leave it here on the floor all lumpy and ugly. Please?"
"Oh, all right," she relented. "Don't touch anything and don't go anywhere. Stay right here. And don't expect a tip!"
They both nodded to her and waited for her to leave. D'Ornan followed her to the door and watched until her head disappeared below the stairs. He closed the door and ran back to help Dambretti pull on the rug desperately, dislodging its disgruntled occupant on the hard floor with a loud thud. 
"A hammer?" Lucio frowned up at Simon.
"It was all I could think of," Simon shrugged.
Beaujold got up quickly and glared at them. 
"Your children will starve?" He cast a disgusted look at Lucio, glanced quickly around the room and disappeared into the bathroom to hide before the maid returned._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you think pleasing a few future in-laws is hard... try pleasing grumpy ancient Knights of Solomon's Temple when most of them are dead-set against marriage of any kind for Knights of the Council. _The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors_.

_"Unnecessary. Your gratitude should go to Lucio. He is the one who shamed everyone. Had he gone on much longer, we would have all been destroyed," Simon shook his head in disgust and then laughed. "He has ruined himself on your account."
Why had he drunk so much wine? The answer was simple. He had expected nothing from the Council, other than disdain and he was trying to forget where he was and why he was there and get a head start on a long, drunken stupor wherein he would wake up in his own bed in Scotland and attribute the entire travesty of the last seven years to a protracted nightmare. He had already made a pact with the devil wherein, once he had the meeting he was entitled to receive, he would drop the subject of Meredith Sinclair and get back to his gloomy existence without her. The devil would, in return for his soul, release him from his insane craving for her forbidden company.
"The Master will never forgive him," Simon continued, interrupting his black thoughts.
"Never is a very long time, Brother," Mark Andrew told him miserably.
"Speaking of long times, Brother," Simon paused and swerved to avoid a pothole in the road. He was obviously enjoying driving the Ferrari in spite of the weight of the conversation. "Have you given any thought to that?"
"What do you mean?" Mark frowned at him.
"It has been seven years. Soon it will be seventy-seven years," Simon said as he stared at the road in front of him. 
Mark Andrew shifted his own gaze to the road as he considered the meaning of his words. Simon had always been a comfort to him, but he was not so comforting now. His words and his driving were a bit nerve-wracking. A wave of nausea washed over him. 
"You are what? Thirty-six? Thirty-six plus eight hundred or so? You will be thirty-six next year and the year after and the year after," Simon continued, driving home his point in time with the pounding in Mark's head.
"Basta!" Mark told him. He could see where the conversation was going without the nagging. Anger gripped him suddenly. "It is none of your concern, Brother."
"He teareth himself in his anger: shall the earth be forsaken for thee? And shall the rock be removed out of his place? What you accomplished today was nothing less than a small miracle," Simon's voice took on a more forceful tone. "What you say is not true, Brother. Whatever affects you, affects me. I am your Brother, whether you like it or not. You would exchange your peace of mind for a few short years with this woman and then she will be old. Too old for you to call wife. Will she then become your mother? Your grandmother?"
"I have no peace of mind to trade for anything," Ramsay objected. "I have never had peace of mind, Brother. I will never have it. The Order has already cheated me out of seven years with her."
"Have you remained in contact with her?" Simon took a new tack. 
"No. Yes&#8230; not exactly," Mark conceded. He had dreamed of her&#8230; often.
"How do you know she would have you?" 
Simon asked the same question that Mark had often asked himself.
"She has not married," he told him flatly. "I would know."
"And what does that mean, Brother?" Simon glanced at him briefly.
Mark Andrew did not answer at first. He felt didn't know why he knew. He just knew. And he was becoming angry with the Healer for asking these questions.
"I don't know how I know," he answered truthfully. "I just know."
"You have accomplished something today that I never thought would happen. Never in a thousand years&#8230; a million years. And, in the process, you and Lucio have made some people very unhappy."
"How so? A man would have to be happy before he would recognize unhappy," Mark told him in all sincerity._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is a short excerpt from The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors. The adventures of the Knight of Death continue in book 2 and is currently available on Kindle, in paperback and in a double edition with the Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death at a reduction of $2 off the price of buying the books separately on Kindle.

_The Chevalier du Morte, Mark Andrew Ramsay stood perfectly motionless, looking down at the intricately carved Celtic knots on the tombstone in front of him, seeming almost a stone statue himself in the semi-dark crypt below the little chapel in Midlothian, Scotland. The chapel that he usually referred to as 'the Kirk' covered some extremely old tombs and was home to a number of ghosts. He wasn't quite sure if the ghosts were attached to the bones under the stones or not. Some of them were unfriendly, most were benign, and none were perceptibly evil. Each time he came here, the powers embodied in the stones overwhelmed him and brought him just to the brink of remembering something he could not quite grasp. Time slipped away from him and he found himself waking as if from a deep sleep. 
Oftentimes, these peculiar incidents left him feeling hollow as if the very stones on which he stood had somehow drained his personal energy. Other times, it was as if the reverse occurred and he felt energized and regenerated for hours after his visit. But the odd sensations always left him with the vague suspicion that some part of his memory, not yet fully recovered, might have explained everything, but how could he know? He could only wait and hope that something would finally click in his brain and a logical reason for his reticence to enter the beautiful little chapel would appear from out of the ether in which he knew all his lost memories were floating, ready to be rediscovered. The only thing he was certain of was that he had not regained his entire memory since his run-in with Cecile Valentino's body guard seven years earlier. He had done as much research as was possible regarding amnesia and the currently available treatments. As far as the cause of his malady, there was no information to be had. Whatever Maxie Sturgeon had thrown in his face had affected his brain severely and he had to be thankful that it had taken only his memory and nothing more._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

There is one big downside to marrying a mortal when you happen to be immortal. Even though the Knight of Death truly wishes to marry the love of his life, Meredith Sinclair, he might not have given it much real thought. Here we have his Brothers, Simon d'Ornan and Lucio Dambretti, discussing the problem in The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors.

_"But you are overlooking one very, very important issue."
"What is that?" Lucio asked and blinked at him expectantly.
"Ramsay has not aged a day in the past seven years, but the woman&#8230;" d'Ornan shook his head sadly. "She is seven years older now and she will get older. Brother Ramsay will not. By my calculations, she should be about his age now, technically speaking, but soon she will be twice his age. What is he? In real years, I mean? Thirty-five? Thirty-seven? Then what? What will happen when his wife is seventy and he is thirty-seven? What then?"
Dambretti's frown deepened. Once again, he had not been thinking ahead. He waved to the waiter for another cup of coffee. This would take some more thought and some more discussion&#8230; along with some chocolate biscotti and another cup of espresso. 
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The motivations of this fellow are a little more than suspect in relation to this young fellow. Hmmm. Who is this little guy and what does _Mr. Nash_ want from him anyway? Read all about it in The King of Terrors, 2nd Book in the Assassin Chronicles.

_"John Paul!" The man called to the boy who had disappeared into the thick foliage of an enormous azalea bush. "I have something for you." The child reminded Gavin of one of the Lost Boys from Peter Pan. The boy was an odd little bird, but a quiet one.
The boy stepped out of the shrubbery, carrying a remote control car with a missing wheel tucked under his arm. He clutched the detached part in his hand.
"Yeah, it's me, Gavin. I know, I know. You're mom keeps telling you to call me Mr. Nash, but we could never truly be friends if you do that, could we?" He paused, but the boy only blinked in response. "I just keep bothering you, don't I? I just want to be friends, John. That's all. I promise," Gavin continued, trying not to appear judgmental or sound condescending as he held out a flat box wrapped in blue and white paper. John Paul was all business. It simply wasn't right at all for a boy his age to be of such somber nature. Never laughing or humming or even making car sounds if he thought he might be overheard. A hard nut to crack, this one. Gavin wished that he had paid more attention in the psychology courses he had taken as a college freshman. 
John Paul approached the short, sandy-haired man carefully, suspicious of his every move. His bright eyes darted about the garden, searching for and locating several paths of escape&#8230; just in case. 
"It's something you wanted," Nash coaxed him out and slid to the walkway, kneeling in front of him, holding up the box up in front of the boy. "Your mom told me that you wanted one for Christmas. Well, I say why wait?" Gavin wondered how in the world the boy's mother knew what he wanted if he never talked to her.
John Paul knew his mother would be mad if he took another gift from Mr. Nash. She had told him over and over again to stay away from Mr. Nash unless she was there and she was nowhere in sight. John Paul glanced back toward the house and then looked at the box again. The man was dangerous. And he knew full well that his mother did not really like Gavin even though she had never said so. She just played like he was her friend. They weren't friends. Not really. Just what the danger was, John could not fathom&#8230; but he could feel it.
"It's a Gameboy, John. Brand new. Still in the box..." Gavin told him. "If you don't want it, I know another boy..."
John Paul snatched the box from the man's hands and dashed down the path toward the gazebo, leaving behind a drifting stream of green leaves, yellow flower petals and tiny feathers, which seemed to fall from his hair. Gavin wondered why Merry didn't cut it short like most every other boy in Waco. She was constantly fussing and complaining about the tangles. Maybe she wanted a girl... maybe not
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Your man Gavin is pure


Spoiler



evil


 is he based on your ex-wife....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gavin is not based on my ex-wife, VW. He is based on a devious ex-friend of mine. Here is another excerpt from The King of Terrors. It seems that Mark's enemies have been his enemies far longer than he might have thought. This one scene flashes back to the eighteenth century. How wrong they were! $2.99 at amazon. Also available from smashwords and in paperback. Not intended for young readers.

_"I smell blood in the air, Brother," Argonne announced immediately and his smile broadened.
"What are you talking about, Brother?" Hugh asked him and then pounded one fist against his chest, bringing up a rather sizable belch. He looked around the deserted dining hall and lowered his voice. "I should think you would be quaking in your shoes by now what with the Normans moving in with us. A bit crowded, what say? The Master didn't assign you to quarter with the Scot, did he? Sacre bleu! Makes my neck tingle and my arse pucker," Champagne laughed aloud and made a slashing motion across his throat. "I don't know what would be worse, serving the little general or sleeping with the Chevalier du Morte."
"What? Me? Quaking, Brother?" James shrugged and laughed as well. "I hardly think this Napoleon fellow will make more than a little ripple in the ocean of French history. He is nothing! A commoner with grand delusions. Someone will put a knife in his back soon enough and we'll be home where we belong. As for sleeping with the Scot... bah! I will sleep with the dogs first."
"We have no dogs here, my friend. And I'm not so sure about this Napoleon," Hugh muttered and sipped his wine thoughtfully. "The Master seems to be of another opinion as well. He thinks the man is dangerous. The old man is bringing the rest of the fleet to Italy within the month. Didn't you know?"
"Ahhhh, but what are boats for if not for sailing hither and thither and thither and hither? It won't be the first time we've had to run on short notice." Argonne waved one hand in dismissal and then called for another cup of wine. He waited until the servant was out of earshot before continuing in a much lower voice. His normally dull blue eyes blazed with mischief. "What the Master needs to worry about is closer to home."
"Please, Brother. You must watch your tongue," Champagne hissed and glanced around nervously. "The walls have ears and the floors have eyes. Your words will bring down the wrath of God on our heads."
"There is no one here, least of all God," James smiled and waved his hands around again. Only two servants remained in the hall, scrubbing down the long wooden trestle tables where the Brothers of the Order shared their meals. Just two nameless peasants likely with criminal histories taken in by the Order and glad to have food and a roof over their heads. Neither of them looked up when James shouted Vive la France! Vive la révolution!"
"There... there you see?!" he smirked and then scowled before adding "No one cares."
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Knight of Death's first meeting with John Paul is not going well. $2.99 at Kindle Amazon. Available in paperback and at Smashwords as well. Not intended for young readers.


_"If nothing is wrong with him, then why can't he talk to me?" he asked. He didn't understand this at all. What was God trying to do to him? First Merry and now this? He looked down at the boy who was staring at the floor. He knew nothing about children. Only that they were short and usually very annoying. He was trying very, very hard to control his temper in order that his Scottish brogue did not break out and he didn't begin tearing the room apart.
"You're scaring him," she told him and then bent to look at John Paul, pulling back his long, silky hair. "It's all right, Sweetie. Your father didn‟t mean to scare you."
"Scare him?" Mark was truly angry now. Not at Merry. Not at the boy. But at God! The first time in his very long life that he had ever had such a feeling. "He wouldna be afraid o' 'is own father, would 'e now? Wot on airth 'ave ye told him aboot me? That I'm an uncivilized barbarian thot goes round cuttin' off people's 'eads? Thot I‟m a murderer, is it then? An assassin in th' sarvice o' Christ?" Mark grabbed her by her shoulders and looked into her eyes. "Wot? Wot 'ave ye done, Meredith?"
John Paul made a choking sound and ran to hide behind his bed.
"Stop it!" Merry shouted at him.
Mark let go of her and pressed his fists together in front of him in frustration. He couldn‟t believe it. He couldn‟t believe any of it. He had to get away. He turned on his heel and left them, blindly walking down the hall, down the stairs and out into the darkness where Lucio waited for him in the car. He climbed in the passenger‟s side and slammed the door. Lucio put the car into gear and turned around in the drive without saying anything.
He pressed his hands against his eyes and began to cry. In eight hundred years, he had never cried in front of anyone. Now he was crying in front of Lucio. The thought made him cry all the harder.
Lucio did not dare slow down or even look at him. He was completely terrified.
_

+++Templar Fiction ~ Assassin Chronicles+++


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The second book in the Assassin Chronicles has more bad luck, action, magic and missed opportunities as the star-crossed lovers continue their voyage into the future without much hope of turning back. The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors. $2.99 at Amazon. Also at Smashwords and in paperback. Not intended for young readers.

Cecile Valentino's old partner, Gavin, has no idea what he is getting into when he becomes curious about what happened to her. Angels are certainly a big part of the future for Meredith and Mark Andrew, but cutesy cards and flowers are a far cry from what awaits them when fate interferes and it seems the god's are playing games with their lives.

_
"Did I miss something? Is it your birthday&#8230; again?" He smiled from behind the ferns and baby's breath.
"I don't know&#8230; are those for me?" She asked and snapped out of the double shock of the e-mail and the flowers. She finished shutting down the computer quickly and got up to take the flowers from him. "How lovely. Thank you, Gavin, but you shouldn't have done this. I know these golden roses are all the rage, but they are awfully expensive I hear. I'm sorry. I was just&#8230;" her voice trailed off as she took the bowl to a table by the patio doors and moved a black vase in order to make room for the flowers. A plastic holder with a gold and white card stuck out the top of the arrangement. She plucked off the card and opened the envelope. The front was covered with angels and ribbons, inside was a blank card.
"So what's up?" Gavin sat on the arm of the sofa and looked at her with a mixture of amusement and curiosity. "Who sent the flowers, Miss Merry? Are you keeping secrets from me?"_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the fourteenth century, the King of France and his puppet the Pope of that time brought charges against the Templars alleging blashphemy, heresy and practice of the black arts. The King had his own motives for doing so. He wanted their wealth and property. But their mysterious ceremonies, secrecy and odd behavior certainly contributed to their downfall after the charges were made. Here is an excerpt from the King of Terrors, the second book in the Assassin Chronicles. Available for $2.99 at Amazon. Also avail on smashwords and in paperback. Not intended for young readers.

_In front of the altar, knelt a rope-bound figure wearing a black hood and a simple white tunic. 
"Who amongst the Sons of Light presents this apprentice for Knighthood?" The Grand Master asked. His deep voice echoed in the chamber as he looked around at the hooded figures.
"I do, Sir!" One of the hooded figures stepped forward and stood by the apprentice. The Knight pushed back the hood of his mantel exposing his face to the Master.
"This apprentice has served the Order well, Sir?"
"Yes, your Grace," the Knight answered.
"This apprentice has taken the vows of the Temple, Sir?" 
"Yes, your Grace."
"This apprentice has passed through the flames into death, Sir?"
"Yes, your Grace."
"This apprentice has been reborn into the light again a Child of Light, Sir?"
"Yes, your Grace."
"Proceed, Son of God." 
The Seneschal poured wine from a silver decanter into a crystal goblet and handed it over to the Grand Master. The Grand Master opened a small, ornately carved wooden box lying on the altar. He took a tiny pinch of brown powder from the box and sprinkled it over the wine. The Seneschal took the goblet from the Master and handed it across the altar to the Knight. The Knight raised the apprentice's hood halfway and placed the goblet at the Initiate's lips.
"By this blood, do you swear to uphold the Rule? Do you swear to live within in the confines of the Order, forever forsaking mother, father, sisters, brothers, sons and daughters, preferring only the company of your Brothers and the Spirit of God, the Creator of the Universe under pain of death?"
"I do, Sir." 
"Drink from the Tree of Life."
The kneeling figure drank the liquid from the glass.
_

+++Templar Fiction ~ Assassin Chronicles+++


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I couldn't be knighted. There are clearly one or two items in that list that I could not have answered, "Yes, your Grace." to.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sample excerpt from The King of Terrors at the following link. $2.99 at Amazon. First book of the series available at Smashwords for $0, zilch, nada, zip, nothing, zero.

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/sample-sunday-july-17/


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Authors love fanmail and this sweet tidbit was waiting for me on Facebook this morning! Book II, the King of Terrors is still only $2.99 at Kindle Amazon store, Barnes & Noble Nookbook and Smashwords. It takes up Sir Ramsay's story seven years after the first book (The Knight of Death) ends.

Bridgett wrote:

Ok not to sound impatient here..  but umm I had "The Jealous God" read in 12 hrs.. and sitting on pins and needles awaiting #25.. I finished the 1st 20 in 45 days, which is amazing consider im a paramedic in the busyiest fire house in the nation... so I was hoping that there was a chance that the next one will be out before x-mass?



For both books I & II in one volume for only $3.99 at Amazon.com and Smashwords:


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Imagine what it would be like to live as long as you keep your head on your shoulders. Sounds easy, right? Just don't lose your head. Remain calm, stay cool. Don't let the other guy see you sweat. Good advice. Simple, but maybe not, when someone burns your house, steals your girl and there's a madman around every corner... yep and those are just your friends. There is hardly any time left to worry about your enemies. Don't forget to start at book one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The King of Terrors is another of the Knight of Death's ominous and ancient titles. As the series progresses, more and more titles are revealed for the Chevalier Mark Ramsay as he goes about trying to regain his status and his memories lost in America in Book I. He also wants to bring Meredith to Scotland as his wife, but fate may have other ideas for him. Time to start the series if you haven't already. The King of Terrors is Book II, you can buy both books from Amazon for a discounted price in one volume: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II

or buy the second book for $2.99 at Amazon or paperback.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The King of Terrors is an apt name for an assassin, but should the King of Terrors also have a hope for a normal life. The Chevalier Mark Ramsay doesn't like complications, but it seems everywhere he turns, his life is complicated. After almost a 1000 years, he would like to have the semblance of a normal life for just a while and a bit, but fate has other things in mind for him. After seven years, his outlook for the future changed abruptly and then, the wheels fell off:

_She recognized the darkly gleaming box in her hand for what it was and then slowly opened it to reveal the sparkling diamonds and gold. The heavy ring came free in her hand and she held it up to the light of the moon, still unable to say anything. The straight brandy had made her muddle-brained. Why had she drunk the damned stuff? For courage. It hadn't worked, of course.
"It goes here," he said, taking the ring from her hand. He put it on her left ring finger closed his hands over hers and looked up at her. "Well?"
"Well what?" She looked at him in amazement. Her head was spinning from the combined effects of his unexpected behavior and the alcohol. It seemed as if all the words he had just said were still trapped in the rafters, echoing endlessly in the still night air.
"D' ye loike it?" He asked and blinked at her in the moonlight.
"It's gorgeous," she said and looked at the ring again in the silvery beams. Even the frail silver beams of the moon brought the fabulous jewels to life. "What is it for?"
"Wot d'ye think its fur?" He asked, smiling at her and then cleared his throat. "What do you think it's for? It's an engagement ring, of course."
"You haven't asked me to marry you," she said and it seemed her voice sounded like the croak of a toad. She wondered if she had missed that part of his monologue.
"Oh," he nodded and backed off a bit, still on his knees, still holding her hand. "Would you have me as your betrothed, Meredith Nicole Sinclair?"
Merry hadn't heard her full name said aloud in years. And never had she heard it said with such conviction of purpose. It sounded like he had been practicing saying the name. She opened her mouth to speak and nothing came out. The moonlight fell into his face and she saw the face of John Paul. He had not once mentioned their son. Had he forgotten about their son? She frowned slightly, hiccupped and a terrible change washed over his face as if it had been poured there from above. He blinked twice more and stood abruptly, dropping her hand as if it were a snake.
She was going to say no! He felt as if the entire world had just crashed on his head and his heart. She was going to refuse his proposal. It was not possible. It could not be possible. A numbing coldness started at the crown of his head and traveled all the way down to his toes, instantly killing the butterflies in his stomach. He had never considered this. Never. The coldness disappeared into the floor of the gazebo, opening a chasm all the way to the center of the earth and then a flash of white hot heat rushed up from the Abyss, causing his face to burn as if sunburned on the inside. He closed his eyes and turned his face up to the rafters of the little building, wishing that God would strike him dead. The only thing he could think of was the suffering that Lucio had gone through just to make this moment possible for him. And all for nothing! When God failed to answer his prayer and he continued to live on in spite of his plea, he lowered his head and looked at her again. She wiped a tear from the corner of her eye, but said nothing. She could see quite readily that she had made him mad._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the King of Terrors, Sir Ramsay has hopes of changing the Primitive Rule of Order that prevents Knights from marrying. It is not an unusual thing, since the original Order had married Knights and even a few women in the Order. But he has been petitioning the Council just to hear him out for seven years. At last, he gets his chance for a hearing in Council and the opportunity to have his Brothers vote on the matter. How does it turn out? Well, you'll have to read the King of Terrors to find out. If you haven't started the series, the omnibus, volume I & II with both the first and second books in one volume is on sale for only $2.99 at Amazon.com which is half off. Happy Holidays! Happy reading!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Brendan,
I have finished book II and have purchased book III.
I must admit that it is pretty neat to have all these books ahead to read.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It's so good to have finally pulled you in, Geoff! I'm really glad you are enjoying the books.  It was wonderful to finally find a use for all the Templar trivia floating around in my head.  I certainly hope you are not disappointed.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The King of Terrors is the second book in the Assassin Chronicles. The story of Mark Andrew and Meredith picks up anew and things get even more dicey for the unlucky lovers when Mark's Brothers of the Order and a few other unscrupulous characters show up bringing more complications to a complex situation. You can buy the book as it is or buy it in conjunction with Book I:. the Knight of Death, if you haven't started the series at a BOGO price on Amazon.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Don't forget, you can buy this Book:. King of Terrors, along with the first book, the Knight of Death together in one volume for only $2.99 for a short time longer. 
Just a reminder, if you are interested, I will be participating in the A-Z Blog Hop Challenge for 2012 starting April 1 at my blog over on wordpress. The topics will follow the letters of the Alphabet every day in April (except Sundays after the first). My theme will be my work behind bars for the Texas Prison System.

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/

+++Templar Fiction ~ Assassin Chronicles+++


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You still have a few hours left to snatch up The King of Terrors, Book II of the Assassin Chronicles from Amazon.com for free in the Tax Day Free Fantasy promotion.  If you haven't started the series, this is the time to get going.  This volume also includes Book I, the Knight of Death.  

Get over there right now and get it.

Click on the last cover in the siggy below.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you've read book I in the Assassin Chronicles, don't stop with just one. The story gets better and better. In Book II, the King of Terrors, even the angels in Heaven seem to be against the Knight of Death when he goes against the tenants of the Order for the sake of love. His best/worst Brother and friend, Lucio Dambretti, is not exempt from the ire directed at him.

_"Brother Lucio?" The face of the Mystic Healer appeared to float above his face, disembodied somehow and he wondered how Simon had managed to leave his physical body and become a ghost. "Can you hear me?"
"I am innocent," Dambretti whispered in answer, expecting to receive more blows in return for the three simple words.
"It is over, my Brother," Simon's soft voice was full of pain. He placed his hand on Lucio's forehead. "I have given something to Volpi which will let you rest easier. He will take you home now. I am sorry, Brother. They have forbidden the use of the mystery."
"It is the Will of God, Simon. Do not weep for the dead, for they suffer less than the living," Lucio whispered and blinked in confusion at the dreamy sound of his own voice and then tried to sit up, but this was not possible. He could not move. It seemed he was wrapped in layers of wool batting. Strangely enough, he felt no pain. In fact, he felt nothing at all. "Giovanni is here?"
"Yes, Sir. I'm here," the graying man stepped into view and looked down at him, causing him to wonder where he was. "We can go home now, sir."
"Home," Lucio repeated the word. "I didn't recant, did I?"
"No, Sir." 
"How many?" He asked.
"One hundred and two."_

If you haven't started the series, you can get both Books I and II at Amazon for $3.99 (two for the price of one), or you can buy book II, The King of Terrors.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The double book version of The King of Terrors is FREE today at Amazon. 
http://tinyurl.com/822rlvj


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The King of Terrors is available alone or together with Book I:. The Knight of Death at Amazon for $3.99

If the Knight of Death, alchemist/assassin, thought he had enough trouble in Texas the first time he went, he was terribly mistaken. Returning to Texas seven years later in an attempt to rekindle his relationship with Miss Meredith Sinclair, Mark Ramsay finds himself kidnapped, killed, black-mailed and then utterly betrayed when he only wanted to make a simple proposal. His prayer of a simple life will never, ever be answered, it seems.

(The King of Terrors is Book 2 in the Assassin Chronicles, an epic fantasy fiction series made of thirty novels. Twenty-seven are currently published.)

Yo Delmar said “Just downloaded XXVII to the kindle! What a wonderfully delicious weekend read this will be” on Facebook.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Book II of the Assassin Chronicles:. The King of Terrors is available for $3.99 for Kindle at Amazon, as well as POD paperback.

A little excerpt from The King of Terrors, 2nd book in the Assassin Chronicles brings more mysterious adventures, magickal workings and even angels into the chronicles.

_...several yards away just under the arms of the trees, the three awful figures advanced on Ramsay until he was encircled by them. He drew a circle in the dirt around his feet and held up the flaming sword in front of him as he turned in a tight circle, facing them off. He could feel the heat from their bodies and see the glowing centers of their black eyes. They stopped within three meters of him and stood swaying, betraying the ephemeral nature of their existence. 
"Wherefore comest thou here, thou King of Terrors?" Mark jerked his head around at the sound of the unearthly voice. Were they speaking to him?
He did not know the answer to the question.
"Pray tell, what hast thou upon thy brow, Prince of the Grave?" This voice came from directly behind him. He spun around. The angels seemed to be moving around him in a slow, counterclockwise circle, but he did not know if it was an illusion or not.
"Dost thou put on the raiment of the Dragon, the blood of the crucifixion, thou Assassin?" Again the voice was from a different direction.
He turned again and touched his forehead lightly with his left index finger. He had forgotten about the dragon's blood on his forehead. They moved, but did not come closer. He slashed out at one of them with the golden sword, but the ghastly form moved easily out of reach. He heard the voice of Argonne. The Knight of the Throne had made short work of the Healer and Mark crossed himself subconsciously in hopes that the outcome would not be irreversible.
Ramsay now found himself in a circle of fire with his adversary. The angels had left a flaming trail on the ground behind them. Argonne's visage was clearly as awful as the three creatures outside the circle as he raised his sword. The blade glittered in the light of the burning trees, fresh red blood stains were clearly visible. Simon's blood!
Mark Andrew swung the sword at him and then stepped back to avoid his long knife. The Knight attacked again, forcing him back and out of the circle which had, apparently, provided no security. The angels moved as one, keeping the two men in their midst, lighting their life and death struggle in a ruddy glow. A separate red haze had closed Mark's vision to the one subject: Argonne. He bent his knees slightly and feinted left. Argonne slashed at him, missed and then recovered his footing only just in time to take the full force of Mark's knee in the center of his chest as the Knight of Death leapt on him bodily. Argonne went down on his back. Ramsay pinned him with his knees, one on each arm and then sat back heavily on his lower stomach, forcing the air from his lungs. He raised the flaming sword above Argonne's body with the point directed at the man's throat. Argonne's eyes widened as Ramsay suddenly brought the sword down horizontally, laying the cold blade across his neck. Mark Andrew leaned forward and looked into the man's insane green eyes.
"So tis th' Secret o' th' Assassin ye wud 'ave, is it?" He asked him in a low voice filled with venom. Argonne said nothing, but struggled fruitlessly to free his arms. "Wud that I could give it t' thee, Brother and unburden my soul of it. P'rhaps you would care fur a peek at what it is you lust after?" 
The Chevalier du Morte held pat with the sword across Argonne's throat and placed his right hand on the Knight's forehead._

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J6ORUS


----------

